# The Beers Are Near.....Ya'll Drivel Here!



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

A 6 pack is required for entry!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> A 6 pack is required for entry!


How 'bout a 30 pack or a gallon jug??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How 'bout a 30 pack or a gallon jug??



I like the way you think Ree!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

30 packs are the way to go!
Hankus'll be around soon as he gets wind of this!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I like the way you think Ree!


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2011)

How 'bout 4 cold BL's and two shots of Patron Silver??????


Kicking back making plans on meeting down at the hunting club tomorrow and watching the NBA All Star Game.....and of course, checking out Woody's.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Dub said:


> How 'bout 4 cold BL's and two shots of Patron Silver??????
> 
> 
> Kicking back making plans on meeting down at the hunting club tomorrow and watching the NBA All Star Game.....and of course, checking out Woody's.



This crowd ain't too picky 'bout the kind, it's the amount that matters!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Whatchu whining bout?
Here....!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> This crowd ain't too picky 'bout the kind, it's the amount that matters!



Ya'll take note!
This is a very smart lady!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


You have a 6 pk of Capri's *somewhere* around here...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll take note!
> This is a very smart lady!


Why thankya, but it don't take too many get together s to learn that little nugget of truth...


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> A 6 pack is required for entry!



I'll have to pass, a 6 pack would just get my appetite all het up with out bedding her down good.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2011)

6 pack o sprite is about as good as it gets here...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Whatchu whining bout?
> Here....!





Keebs said:


> You have a 6 pk of Capri's *somewhere* around here...........


I got that kind of six pack


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not too picky 'bout the kind either.....but lately I've been doing some field research in cactus juice.   I'm trying to find out the right balance between cost, taste and morning after feel.

Last 6 months I've been through some different types.

Anyway....got this bottle here to finish up so I can move on to my next brand ......Cazadores Blanco......we'll see how she stacks up to the this one.


Anyway....fella's gotta have goals on his day's off.  Mine is to zero in on the right teakilla.  I've been ambitious.


Oh well....make that 3 shots and5 BL's now.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You have a 6 pk of Capri's *somewhere* around here...........



I did'nt say nuttin!
Was'nt me!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2011)

Gotta get to work.   Later all!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

slip said:


> 6 pack o sprite is about as good as it gets here...


Better than that rot-gut Rooster Booster you used to chug! 


chuckb7718 said:


> I did'nt say nuttin!
> Was'nt me!


yeah, yeah, yeah, "Mr. Innocent"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Gotta get to work.   Later all!


Later BB!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I'll have to pass, a 6 pack would just get my appetite all het up with out bedding her down good.



6 Packs are for 'starter' purposes only. We gots a loooong way to go here!



slip said:


> 6 pack o sprite is about as good as it gets here...



Allowed!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got that kind of six pack



See Slips post!



Dub said:


> I'm not too picky 'bout the kind either.....but lately I've been doing some field research in cactus juice.   I'm trying to find out the right balance between cost, taste and morning after feel.
> 
> Last 6 months I've been through some different types.
> 
> ...



You're gonna fit right in!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't drink but about 12 beers a  year, Chuckster. How about 7 empty Mountain Dew cans?


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Better than that rot-gut Rooster Booster you used to chug!



had to give up all caffeinated sodas, so i could hold onto my sweet tea. sprite is the only thing i've found so far with no caffeine worth a crap. caffeine-free coke is like horse water...blech blech blech!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

slip said:


> had to give up all caffeinated sodas, so i could hold onto my sweet tea. sprite is the only thing i've found so far with no caffeine worth a crap. caffeine-free coke is like horse water...blech blech blech!


Sprite ain't bad at all, that's my "go to" when I need a change!
ok, gotta go check the weather thread to see if I need a jacket/coat/sweater or shorts this week!
Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 20, 2011)

slip said:


> 6 pack o sprite is about as good as it gets here...





rhbama3 said:


> I don't drink but about 12 beers a  year, Chuckster. How about 7 empty Mountain Dew cans?


That sounds like a good nigght Bob.


boneboy96 said:


> Gotta get to work.   Later all!


Night Bob.


Keebs said:


> Sprite ain't bad at all, that's my "go to" when I need a change!
> ok, gotta go check the weather thread to see if I need a jacket/coat/sweater or shorts this week!
> Ya'll have a good'un!



Night Keebs


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2011)

My feelings about caffine free sodas will get me banned on Woody's were I to verbalize them here.


Let's just say that crap is for mixers only.



BTW, anybody else just see Rianna's halftime dancin' at the NBA All-Star game?  Dang that girl can shake it nicely.




That's right.....I watch NBA ball.




I'm what you might call a "progressive" redneck..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dub said:


> My feelings about caffine free sodas will get me banned on Woody's were I to verbalize them here.
> 
> 
> Let's just say that crap is for mixers only.
> ...



Drink enough and anything on TV is good.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2011)

Dub said:


> My feelings about caffine free sodas will get me banned on Woody's were I to verbalize them here.
> 
> 
> Let's just say that crap is for mixers only.
> ...



hey, i totally agree.

no NBA here though...


----------



## baldfish (Feb 20, 2011)

Will ahalf gallon get me in the door
If not I'll sit on the sidewalk and drink it


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't drink but about 12 beers a  year, Chuckster. How about 7 empty Mountain Dew cans?



You still qualify!
Enter here!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Will ahalf gallon get me in the door
> If not I'll sit on the sidewalk and drink it



Sho nuff it will!


Nighty night, ya'll!


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 20, 2011)

Got nuthin but a half-gallon growler of hefeweissen, 3 Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stouts, six-pack of Fat Tire Amber Ale and 3 Duvel Strong Belgian Ales.


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got dibs on one of them Sam Smith Oatmeal Stouts.  


Good stuff there......when you can get it.!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

I gotta head to bed. 0515 comes way too early!
You guys have a good night!


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2011)

Normal time for me to get up on workdays is between 4:00 & 4:30.

Luckily I'm off the next couple of days.  








Just poured numba 7 and downed the 5th shot.


Can't believe the East is getting worked like this......just like freakin' Miami Heat.....all the talent and no team focus....not even a hint.


----------



## Dub (Feb 21, 2011)

Recon ya'll signed off.









Just poured my last one of the evening and enjoying some quiet time now that the house is quiet.   The East went down after a 4th qtr "rally".   Kobe delivered a beat down.   Hope this doesn't foreshadow the finals.


Wonder if I can coax my bride into waking up later ....slim chance......but most games worth playing are won/lost in the margins........



Good night folks.  Hasta manana.





Lord I do love my weekdays off......'specially tomorrow.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I just got home from the ER.   I have a hair line fracture of the wrist...well of one of the 8 bones that make up the wrist.   Soft cast and sling for a few days, then go see Ortho hand specialist in a few days.  Meantime, take Lortabs as needed for pain and apply ice compresses for 20 mins as needed to reduce swelling and for pain management.   Guess Keebs was right...I'm not 20 anymore!


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I just got home from the ER.   I have a hair line fracture of the wrist...well of one of the 8 bones that make up the wrist.   Soft cast and sling for a few days, then go see Ortho hand specialist in a few days.  Meantime, take Lortabs as needed for pain and apply ice compresses for 20 mins as needed to reduce swelling and for pain management.   Guess Keebs was right...I'm not 20 anymore!


Feel for ya BB, Got an appt today to get an xray and this cast off my leg if all looks good. Will be happy to get a walking one on so I can at least drive myself around again. Hang in there, the pain meds do come in handy at time.

By the way morning to ya and all that follow.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning all, actually evening for me unfortantly. Went to bed at 1130 and got right back up at 2 am to transfer one from Crimanole county to Tallahassee. Now sitting at the station eating left over scrimp kabobs waiting on 08.

Ahh, the glorious life of a paramedic.

Hate that for you BB96, next time hit them somewhere softer, like the belly


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2011)

morning sir


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning sir



Almost, gotta wake the crews up at 0700 to get the meat wagons washed, then I'm off to the house for a quick shower and then the real work begins.

Got to load up a load of scrap wire to haul to the recycle joint.

And me tired as last years jokes...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 21, 2011)

Mornin yalses 

Time fer me to get off and on 




And Sirduke I ain't fergot them knives, just ain't decided to quit totin em long enough to send em for a fittin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2011)

morning drankus  

duke, make those wagons shine.   For me, I am trading in the leaf rake from the last two days to a shovel and pitch fork in the garden site.  Manure to spread and then the tractor starts the tilling process.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Mornin yalses
> 
> Time fer me to get off and on
> 
> ...



Trace them my brother, thats how I built them holsters for HT.

Made a rattling snake hide holster yestiddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't drink but about 12 beers a  year, Chuckster. How about 7 empty Mountain Dew cans?





Datz about all the beer I drink a year too  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I just got home from the ER.   I have a hair line fracture of the wrist...well of one of the 8 bones that make up the wrist.   Soft cast and sling for a few days, then go see Ortho hand specialist in a few days.  Meantime, take Lortabs as needed for pain and apply ice compresses for 20 mins as needed to reduce swelling and for pain management.   Guess Keebs was right...I'm not 20 anymore!




Whattttt...... You did that on those roots?????

Sorry to hear that bud!!!


Mornin' folks!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whattttt...... You did that on those roots?????
> 
> Sorry to hear that bud!!!
> 
> ...






Hiya Jeff, give your good looking wife a pinch for me, and tell da boy to keep his hand to hisself!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Jeff, give your good looking wife a pinch for me, and tell da boy to keep his hand to hisself!!




Howdy Quackers....will do  I had to fend him off of me last night a time or two


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I just got home from the ER.   I have a hair line fracture of the wrist...well of one of the 8 bones that make up the wrist.   Soft cast and sling for a few days, then go see Ortho hand specialist in a few days.  Meantime, take Lortabs as needed for pain and apply ice compresses for 20 mins as needed to reduce swelling and for pain management.   Guess Keebs was right...I'm not 20 anymore!


 Dang BB!!



F14Gunner said:


> Feel for ya BB, Got an appt today to get an xray and this cast off my leg if all looks good. Will be happy to get a walking one on so I can at least drive myself around again. Hang in there, the pain meds do come in handy at time.
> 
> By the way morning to ya and all that follow.


I sure hope you get good news today!!



Jeff C. said:


> Whattttt...... You did that on those roots?????
> 
> Sorry to hear that bud!!!
> 
> ...


You - Me - Confab, NOW!! What do you MEAN letting him go wild out there like that, what were you thinking??? oooppss, forgot to change screens................... move along folks, nothing to see here..............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

_Morning!!!!!!_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr, gotta crash, been up for close to 20hrs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr, gotta crash, been up for close to 20hrs.


Oooooo wait, lemme call you so you can forget what you say!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy Monday peoples.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2011)

Good morning all, its Monday. Loving this weather!!!!!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning all, its Monday. Loving this weather!!!!!!!!


Yep! Got that right. Be time to go for the boss gobbler soon.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning Folks.  Hope you all had a great weekend!  As expected, mine was way too busy to enjoy it.  With the exception of Saturday night out with some great friends.  Dinner and Punchline!  Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang BB!!
> 
> 
> I sure hope you get good news today!!
> ...



I was the one going WILD...trying to ONE-UP the 'High Flyin Mod'!!! I believe I did too Got some BIG air and the motobike wanted to go a different direction than I anticipated. I stayed wiff it and plowed up some dirt

Bob was actually being kind of conservative....he went into a bad area of huge roots on top of the ground around some trees that I had WARNED him about though



Keebs said:


> _Morning!!!!!!_



Morning!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday peoples.




HT...mornin bud!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning all, its Monday. Loving this weather!!!!!!!!



How you is MUD???



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks.  Hope you all had a great weekend!  As expected, mine was way too busy to enjoy it.  With the exception of Saturday night out with some great friends.  Dinner and Punchline!  Doesn't get any better than that.




Mornin' to ya MsFit...say it fast..... misfit


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday peoples.


Hiya HT!!



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning all, its Monday. Loving this weather!!!!!!!!


You & me both!!



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks.  Hope you all had a great weekend!  As expected, mine was way too busy to enjoy it.  With the exception of Saturday night out with some great friends.  Dinner and Punchline!  Doesn't get any better than that.


Mornin MizSassy!



Jeff C. said:


> I was the one going WILD...trying to ONE-UP the 'High Flyin Mod'!!! I believe I did too Got some BIG air and the motobike wanted to go a different direction than I anticipated. I stayed wiff it and plowed up some dirt
> 
> Bob was actually being kind of conservative....he went into a bad area of huge roots on top of the ground around some trees that I had WARNED him about though
> 
> ...


Well............ nope, you ain't off the hook yet....... good lawd....... that's all this place needs is fer you two to go getting yourselves all banged up,,,,,,,,Bama does a good enough job on himself as it is, Gunner is Finally on the mend and Redneck, well, he's gonna do whatever it takes to bang himself up no matter what!  If I keep going we'd have a mini DD and heaven forbid if that was to happen!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2011)

morning all that have arrived.  Sure is nice but windy outside.  Was going to spray for weeds before the wind got up today but even 8 AM was too late.  

Oh well the honeydo list has lots of other options.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> HT...mornin bud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I just make it so easy to be picked on!   

How you doing, Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all that have arrived.  Sure is nice but windy outside.  Was going to spray for weeds before the wind got up today but even 8 AM was too late.
> 
> Oh well the honeydo list has lots of other options.



Mornin gobble.....10-4 on the spray, don't want that blowin' in the wind!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning Ms. Keebs!  We can begin the countdown again.  He insists on staying stuck on stupid.  We go to court in 3 days!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I just make it so easy to be picked on!
> 
> How you doing, Jeff?




Well?...and I don't mean well.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well?...and I don't mean well.



Sounds like I need more


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 21, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks



Morning Neighbor.  Did you see/hear about the brush fire on 278 yesterday?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Neighbor.  Did you see/hear about the brush fire on 278 yesterday?



No, where was it at?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Ms. Keebs!  We can begin the countdown again.  He insists on staying stuck on stupid.  We go to court in 3 days!


 wishin ya all the luck!!



Jranger said:


> Morning folks


 Ok, NOW the party can start!  Hey Jason!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sounds like I need more



I'll let you know tomorrow when I return from the Dr.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 21, 2011)

Jranger said:


> No, where was it at?



Going towards Rockmart at 278 / Paris Rd.  Cigarette butt started it.   Pretty good size fire.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wishin ya all the luck!!
> 
> 
> Ok, NOW the party can start!  Hey Jason!



Mornin Keebs


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow when I return from the Dr.



Oh My!!  Maybe you shouldn't play so hard on the weekends.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Going towards Rockmart at 278 / Paris Rd.  Cigarette butt started it.   Pretty good size fire.



I was at the ballfield most of the day in New Hope. Never heard anything about it till now. I guess they got it under control?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oh My!!  Maybe you shouldn't play so hard on the weekends.



Although I did have a nice wipeout on the little motobike, all I suffered was grass stains

My leg/knee is botherin' me


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 21, 2011)

good mornin to you good mornin to you


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Mornin Yall!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> good mornin to you good mornin to you





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!




Mornin' Kids!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Although I did have a nice wipeout on the little motobike, all I suffered was grass stains
> 
> My leg/knee is botherin' me


Yeah, I was told to ask you 'bout them grass stains....



Seth carter said:


> good mornin to you good mornin to you


Mornin Sethus!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!


Hellloooo Sista!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Kids!!!


Mornin Jeff  Ya notice the grass is startin to grow?   


Keebs said:


> Yeah, I was told to ask you 'bout them grass stains....
> 
> 
> Mornin Sethus!
> ...



Hey Sista!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Ms. Keebs!  We can begin the countdown again.  He insists on staying stuck on stupid.  We go to court in 3 days!



Now that has several interpretations.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff  Ya notice the grass is startin to grow?
> 
> 
> Hey Sista!



crab grass and other weeds is all I see green.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 21, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I was at the ballfield most of the day in New Hope. Never heard anything about it till now. I guess they got it under control?



I assume they did.  A friend of mine on FB was posting the pics yesterday while it was still burning good, but I haven't heard anything else since then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I was told to ask you 'bout them grass stains....
> 
> 
> Mornin Sethus!
> ...



Only pics could do it justice...but yeah, it was a "hold my beer and watch this" moment.



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff  Ya notice the grass is startin to grow?
> 
> 
> Hey Sista!



 I need some goats...got any spares??




gobbleinwoods said:


> crab grass and other weeds is all I see green.



Yep...


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm here for the breakfast beers


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I'm here for the breakfast beers


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


When yall headed to WAR?  Firday?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> When yall headed to WAR?  Firday?



Dont you mean WLAR?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> When yall headed to WAR?  Firday?



Yeah...I was plannin on headin' down Friday!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Only pics could do it justice...but yeah, it was a "hold my beer and watch this" moment.
> I need some goats...got any spares??
> Yep...






bigox911 said:


> I'm here for the breakfast beers


 need more just holler!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont you mean WLAR?



Is that Woody's lite kinda like Coors Lite 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I was plannin on headin' down Friday!!!



 




Keebs said:


> need more just holler!


HOLLER HOLLER HOLLER


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Is that Woody's lite kinda like Coors Lite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're getting all cans from here on out, no breakables any more!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Is that Woody's lite kinda like Coors Lite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Light" would be appropriate this year, but "Last" would be more like it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> "Light" would be appropriate this year, but "Last" would be more like it.


Naaaaahhh, not with this bunch...........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaaaahhh, not with this bunch...........



Yep, come on DOG!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> "Light" would be appropriate this year, but "Last" would be more like it.


Ye of little faith 



Keebs said:


> Naaaaahhh, not with this bunch...........


This


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey yall.    gonna be on the road the rest of the week fer work, so yall won't see much from me durning the day.  Roll back into Atlanta around 12 or 1 Friday, load the truck, then headed to WLAR!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Ye of little faith
> 
> 
> This



Call it like i see it.


----------



## Dub (Feb 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I just got home from the ER.   I have a hair line fracture of the wrist...well of one of the 8 bones that make up the wrist.   Soft cast and sling for a few days, then go see Ortho hand specialist in a few days.  Meantime, take Lortabs as needed for pain and apply ice compresses for 20 mins as needed to reduce swelling and for pain management.   Guess Keebs was right...I'm not 20 anymore!



Dangitman!!!!!!!!


That's tough right there.

Playing hard can beat us down at times.


Had surgery on my ankle in late Sept and I'm still 60% on it....




Man, I hope things go well for you from this point forward.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> hey yall.    gonna be on the road the rest of the week fer work, so yall won't see much from me durning the day.  Roll back into Atlanta around 12 or 1 Friday, load the truck, then headed to WLAR!



Be safe up there in TNRC.  Save yourself for Friday & Saturday.  Dont be all partied out.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> hey yall.    gonna be on the road the rest of the week fer work, so yall won't see much from me durning the day.  Roll back into Atlanta around 12 or 1 Friday, load the truck, then headed to WLAR!


 you realize you're announcing your "away time" for all the webernetinternet to know?!?!?



Dub said:


> Dangitman!!!!!!!!
> That's tough right there.
> Playing hard can beat us down at times.
> Had surgery on my ankle in late Sept and I'm still 60% on it....
> Man, I hope things go well for you from this point forward.



Question(s)......did you follow all the doc's orders?  
Did you have rehab?
 Are you where the doc said you would be or are you going on what you think you are?
I'm not trying to put you down or anything, just purely curious!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Be safe up there in TNRC.  Save yourself for Friday & Saturday. * Dont be all partied out. *


  Never!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you realize you're announcing your "away time" for all the webernetinternet to know?!?!?



Don't none of these idgits know where I live!  Plus, Lilly will be there to guard the place.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Don't none of these idgits know where I live!  Plus, Lilly will be there to guard the place.


How long 'for you breed her & get me my new baby?!?!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How long 'for you breed her & get me my new baby?!?!



Dang dog is in heat right now.  I had contemplated breeding her, but after this time i think she is going to the vet to get fixed!  Pain in da rear!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dang dog is in heat right now.  I had contemplated breeding her, but after this time i think she is going to the vet to get fixed!  Pain in da rear!!!


NOooooooo, one breeding, just ONE breeding!!!!!!! PWEASE!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NOooooooo, one breeding, just ONE breeding!!!!!!! PWEASE!!!!



If he gives you one, what does he do with the other 6-8 puppies?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> If he gives you one, what does he do with the other 6-8 puppies?



perzactly!


----------



## Krickit (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How long 'for you breed her & get me my new baby?!?!



NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Love ya though!!



jsullivan03 said:


> Dang dog is in heat right now.  I had contemplated breeding her, but after this time i think she is going to the vet to get fixed!  Pain in da rear!!!



   



Keebs said:


> NOooooooo, one breeding, just ONE breeding!!!!!!! PWEASE!!!!


----------



## Krickit (Feb 21, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> If he gives you one, what does he do with the other 6-8 puppies?



You sure did hit the nail on the head with that one!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> If he gives you one, what does he do with the other 6-8 puppies?





jsullivan03 said:


> perzactly!





Krickit said:


> NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Love ya though!!





Krickit said:


> You sure did hit the nail on the head with that one!!


I'll help get them gone, HONEST!!!!!!!  As long as you don't ask an arm & a laig for them!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

FINE then just gimme Lilly!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheekun salad sammich


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cheekun salad sammich


Sounds better than the micro mexican meal I had!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> FINE then just gimme Lilly!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 can't blame me for trying!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds better than the micro mexican meal I had!



Some of dat Tiger suace would have upgraded it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! It's cheaper to replace a bad defrost theromostat than to buy a new refridgerator. Wow, 17.oo vs 6oo.oo. Works good az new.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Some of dat Tiger suace would have upgraded it


If you two have put me on to some *hot* stuff, ya'll know ya'll will be *paid back*.........right?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If you two have put me on to some *hot* stuff, ya'll know ya'll will be *paid back*.........right?!?!



And...if we haven't, YOU gonna OWE us!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow! It's cheaper to replace a bad defrost theromostat than to buy a new refridgerator. Wow, 17.oo vs 6oo.oo. Works good az new.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If you two have put me on to some *hot* stuff, ya'll know ya'll will be *paid back*.........right?!?!


Go ahead.......Try it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead.......Try it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> And...if we haven't, YOU gonna OWE us!!


deal!



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow! It's cheaper to replace a bad defrost theromostat than to buy a new refridgerator. Wow, 17.oo vs 6oo.oo. Works good az new.


Good Deal!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead.......Try it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> deal!
> 
> 
> Good Deal!




It's actually very good stuff Keebs...a little more on the Asian flavored side to me. A tad of sweetness with a little heat


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's actually very good stuff Keebs...a little more on the Asian flavored side to me. A tad of sweetness with a little heat


I like Asian............ shimpfliedlice!

Rutt,  I'm sorry,  Next trip, it's my turn, I'll do that for you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> deal!
> 
> 
> Good Deal!





Jeff C. said:


> It's actually very good stuff Keebs...a little more on the Asian flavored side to me. A tad of sweetness with a little heat


It ain't near as hot as them litle bitty Fireballs  that she had me try!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It ain't near as hot as them litle bitty Fireballs  that she had me try!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi ya Keebs

Hi ya Jeff

Hi ya Mitch

 All this warm weather makes me want a new souped up Stihl chainsaw. Can hardly wait.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2011)

somebody forgot to clean up after them self after breakfast this morning.... and left a rabbit head and parts out infront of the mailbox and in the yard.


mom did not see the humor in my "thumper got thumped" jokes...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It ain't near as hot as them litle bitty Fireballs  that she had me try!!



The candy one's....how bout the big uns???



Keebs said:


>



 




hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs
> 
> Hi ya Jeff
> 
> ...



I wanna get one them cars with a big lawnmower blade beneath it....my son Jared is gonna invent!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs
> 
> Hi ya Jeff
> 
> ...


Makes me wanna go fishin, but to each his own.........



slip said:


> somebody forgot to clean up after them self after breakfast this morning.... and left a rabbit head and parts out infront of the mailbox and in the yard.
> 
> 
> mom did not see the humor in my "thumper got thumped" jokes...


Your poor Mom!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

slip said:


> somebody forgot to clean up after them self after breakfast this morning.... and left a rabbit head and parts out infront of the mailbox and in the yard.
> 
> 
> mom did not see the humor in my "thumper got thumped" jokes...




Least it wasn't right on the door step, like my cat used to do


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Least it wasn't right on the door step, like my cat used to do



Flossie takes care of that, ask mom about the headless cardinal one day.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If you two have put me on to some *hot* stuff, ya'll know ya'll will be *paid back*.........right?!?!



Your pear relish is hotter than that stuff...got nothin at all to worry about


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Your pear relish is hotter than that stuff...got nothin at all to worry about


Oh well heck, if they'd said that in the first place, I wouldn't have worried!  Gonna hunt some down for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Flossie takes care of that, ask mom about the headless cardinal one day.




Speakin of asking someone something.....y'all ask boneboy about my ATTACK cat!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of asking someone something.....y'all ask boneboy about my ATTACK cat!!!



Dang...you DON'T want any part of that cat.   She took my Maggie (lab/shepherd mix) and tore her up inside and out.   All I could see was fur flyin and Maggie giving out the most blood curdling screams I've ever heard her make.     Even when Maggie got clear of the fangs and claws, this cat aggressively resumed the attack and chased her clear out into the field.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...you DON'T want any part of that cat.   She took my Maggie (lab/shepherd mix) and tore her up inside and out.   All I could see was fur flyin and Maggie giving out the most blood curdling screams I've ever heard her make.     Even when Maggie got clear of the fangs and claws, this cat aggressively resumed the attack and chased her clear out into the field.


   Maggie kept a safe distance from that point on.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi folks! Bye folks!
It's naptime!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I wanna get one them cars with a big lawnmower blade beneath it....my son Jared is gonna invent!!!



He's just lookin out for his pops and all that grass hes gotta cut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...you DON'T want any part of that cat.   She took my Maggie (lab/shepherd mix) and tore her up inside and out.   All I could see was fur flyin and Maggie giving out the most blood curdling screams I've ever heard her make.     Even when Maggie got clear of the fangs and claws, this cat aggressively resumed the attack and chased her clear out into the field.





boneboy96 said:


> Maggie kept a safe distance from that point on.





slip said:


>




I told ya!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> He's just lookin out for his pops and all that grass hes gotta cut.




That...and another one of dem Millionaire schemes!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi folks! Bye folks!
> It's naptime!



YOu making arrowheads as well as flies?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Dang Bob...I can't believe you fractured that wrist, sorry to hear that bro!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That...and another one of dem Millionaire schemes!!!



One of these days he's gonna come up with one of those million dollar schemes that makes the lightbulb over your head go off .


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff...please don't think about selling that WMD you call a PM bomb to any country that doesn't like the US yeeeesh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2011)

What's goin on up in here??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Bob...I can't believe you fractured that wrist, sorry to hear that bro!!!



Yeah, surprised me too.   I felt it when it happened, but it never got all swollen or even gave me any fits trying to move it.   Wasn't till I was home and relaxed in my recliner, then it started throbbing pretty good and I couldn't move it if I had to.   I would have to lift my arm with my right hand and then I'd see stars dancing before my eyes...the pain was intense.   Long as I don't move it and keep it in this soft cast-splint thingy, I'm good.   I'll have the script for LorTabs filled tonight when the wifey gets home.   Then I'll have to listen to her about why didn't I do this or that while I was home doing nothing.     I was sleeping woman...get over it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's goin on up in here??



Hey Hugh....got any Candy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry bout the wrist Bob. Been there dont that, but I broke mine on a 30 ft. fall off a cliff. Definitely knew it was broke once I came too..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry about that Hugh.   I'm lucky mine is not as bad as it could have been.   Only messed up one of the 8 bones in the wrist.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2011)

Alrighty, I'm headed back to the confines of my nice toasty bed for a while.  Catch y'all later on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2011)

Time for a drinky drink!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a drinky drink!!


 
Drunkard..


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 21, 2011)

Look out yalll!  It's some Go-rillas on the loose


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drunkard..





Oui!!  Tried calling ya earlier??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oui!! Tried calling ya earlier??


 You must have dialed the wrong number. No missed calls on my phone..


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm here to do what I do best....




kill this thread.....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm here to do what I do best....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ppppppffffffffttttttttttt


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 21, 2011)

told ja...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm here to do what I do best....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gotta load the gun first idjit..


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 21, 2011)

bass are biteing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2011)

garden winter tilled.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>





I just stawked yo wife on FB!!


----------



## Dub (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a drinky drink!!



Yup.....I waited 'till five o'clock and then went to grinding fruit.....................


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just stawked yo wife on FB!!



she told me. 
Idjit, I live 2 miles from da Albany Mall. 
Ya'll are welcome to spend the night that weekend or Dawn is welcome anytime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> she told me.
> Idjit, I live 2 miles from da Albany Mall.
> Ya'll are welcome to spend the night that weekend or Dawn is welcome anytime.





Thanks Pookie, BUT Dawn makes ALOT of night noises, burping, pootin, moanin, and sometimes screamin . . .


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Pookie, BUT Dawn makes ALOT of night noises, burping, pootin, moanin, and sometimes screamin . . .



I bet it's not Dawn makin' all those noises.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a drinky drink!!



Whiskey time!  Long day and gonna be a longer week.  Supposed to be leaving the house and headed to Alabama in the morning for the week, ending in Nashville Thursday night.  Got home to realize I had left my business cards on my desk.  Now I get to go 30 miles out of the way in Atlanta morning traffic to get the cards before I head to Birmingham tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I bet it's not Dawn makin' all those noises.


----------



## Krickit (Feb 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a drinky drink!!



I'll stick with my sweet tea until our pizza gets here, then MAYBE something else.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whiskey time!  Long day and gonna be a longer week.  Supposed to be leaving the house and headed to Alabama in the morning for the week, ending in Nashville Thursday night.  Got home to realize I had left my business cards on my desk.  Now I get to go 30 miles out of the way in Atlanta morning traffic to get the cards before I head to Birmingham tomorrow.



Well, i'll be in Dothan tomorrow observing a little heart surgery for the day. 
I'm loving this rotary vise! Don't know how i ever tied without it!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'll be in Dothan tomorrow observing a little heart surgery for the day.
> I'm loving this rotary vise! Don't know how i ever tied without it!



Glad I could be of assisance .  I don't know how I tied on my old cheapo vise either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 21, 2011)

What day is it again?  I haven't stopped moving in days, and I am exhausted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What day is it again?  I haven't stopped moving in days, and I am exhausted.




Soon to be Tuesday.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What day is it again? I haven't stopped moving in days, and I am exhausted.


 
Ever heard of a predictably redundant MO?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What day is it again?  I haven't stopped moving in days, and I am exhausted.



pretty much past Sunday and most of the way to Tuesday. Unless you're in the pacific in which case it IS Tuesday and Monday here was yesterday there. 
Glad to help....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whiskey time!  Long day and gonna be a longer week.  Supposed to be leaving the house and headed to Alabama in the morning for the week, ending in Nashville Thursday night.  Got home to realize I had left my business cards on my desk.  Now I get to go 30 miles out of the way in Atlanta morning traffic to get the cards before I head to Birmingham tomorrow.



Don't let money man know you are leaving town.      Any valuables?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What day is it again?  I haven't stopped moving in days, and I am exhausted.



I'm exhausted just trying to keep up with a driveler thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm exhausted just trying to keep up with a driveler thread.



Drivel on!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm exhausted just trying to keep up with a driveler thread.


And the Lortabs had nothing to do with it...........Right!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 21, 2011)

What up peeps?


----------



## baldfish (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello anybody in here 
Yall said the beers were near
and I need one


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Hello anybody in here
> Yall said the beers were near
> and I need one



No beer sales on Sunday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Hello anybody in here
> Yall said the beers were near
> and I need one


I gots the better part of a half gallon of Gobble juice in the Likker cabinet.........Will that do??


----------



## baldfish (Feb 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No beer sales on Sunday



Ain't sunday knucklehead



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I gots the better part of a half gallon of Gobble juice in the Likker cabinet.........Will that do??



That would be great but the dang drive is to far


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And the Lortabs had nothing to do with it...........Right!!





BBQBOSS said:


> What up peeps?





baldfish said:


> Hello anybody in here
> Yall said the beers were near
> and I need one





threeleggedpigmy said:


> No beer sales on Sunday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Ain't sunday knucklehead
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great but the dang drive is to far


Yeah well you need to make the drive afore too much longer!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Ain't sunday knucklehead
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great but the dang drive is to far


Then life is good


BBQBOSS said:


> What up peeps?


 Matty


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## baldfish (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



That would be nice if I had onethe house is dry



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah well you need to make the drive afore too much longer!!


But not tonight for a drank


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


> That would be nice if I had onethe house is dry
> 
> 
> But not tonight for a drank




   

Hate it when that happens


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 21, 2011)

Any of you mitchell boys going this weekend??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Any of you mitchell boys going this weekend??


Thinkin about it........Ain't made my mind up yet??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thinkin about it........Ain't made my mind up yet??


I REALLY like yo avatar, der, Rutt!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I REALLY like yo avatar, der, Rutt!!


I kinda stumbled over it in a parking lot!!............... I kinda think that gal liked the fact that I was a RUTTNBUCK!!...........She Sho was friendly after I explained why I was taking a picture of her truck!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Hugh....got any Candy?


Would that be Candy Duffer??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I kinda stumbled over it in a parking lot!!............... I kinda think that gal liked the fact that I was a RUTTNBUCK!!...........She Sho was friendly after I explained why I was taking a picture of her truck!!


I sure would have liked to have heard THAT convo!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Would that be Candy Duffer??
> 
> 
> View attachment 587592


 The girl sure can put a sax thru it's paces!


----------



## baldfish (Feb 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Any of you mitchell boys going this weekend??



Nope work and to much junk going on


----------



## baldfish (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I sure would have liked to have heard THAT convo!
> 
> 
> The girl sure can put a sax thru it's paces!




Bet she can put -----------------------






















That sax back in the case


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I sure would have liked to have heard THAT convo!
> 
> 
> :


I was beginning to think I wouldn't ever get away from her!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Goodness yall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Bet she can put -----------------------
> 
> That sax back in the case


----------



## baldfish (Feb 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Goodness yall




Hushit chicken woman


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was beginning to think I wouldn't ever get away from her!!




RUTTNBUCK...what did you expect


----------



## baldfish (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Bet she can put -----------------------
> That sax back in the case






RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was beginning to think I wouldn't ever get away from her!!


weeeeelllllllll..................



SnowHunter said:


> Goodness yall


WHAT??? it weren't me!!!!!!!! HONEST!!!



baldfish said:


> Hushit chicken woman


watchitnow!



Jeff C. said:


> RUTTNBUCK...what did you expect


Egggggzactly!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Goodness yall


Hey Snowy!!



Jeff C. said:


> RUTTNBUCK...what did you expect


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


>


me too, pizza pockets are done and so is I.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


>




That's all you ca do, when you ain't got nuffin to drank...Nite baldy!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Hushit chicken woman


 Night Charlie 


Keebs said:


> weeeeelllllllll..................
> 
> 
> WHAT??? it weren't me!!!!!!!! HONEST!!!
> ...


  suuuure!!! Night Sista 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!


Hey Mitch!! 

Alright yall hold down the fort, time for me to crash


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> me too, pizza pockets are done and so is I.............





Nite Ms Keebsy!!


Evenin' snowsnow!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Charlie
> suuuure!!! Night Sista
> 
> 
> ...



Dang....erybody turnin' in early!!! 

Nite Snowy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Charlie
> suuuure!!! Night Sista
> 
> 
> ...


Same here!!.........Good night Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here!!.........Good night Folks!!



Nite Mitch...I reckon I'll follow the herd


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite Mitch...I reckon I'll follow the herd



Good night Herd


----------



## Otis (Feb 21, 2011)

hello


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



sharing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sharing?


 
Sure, grab a cup.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks  

see you have uploaded a pic from the cam this morning for the avi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks
> 
> see you have uploaded a pic from the cam this morning for the avi.


 
Yeah, I cropped it down pretty good. He was on a leash, a Bigfeets was walkin him and I didn't wanna stir up a lot of controversy..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sharing?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, grab a cup.



morning folks.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks.......


 
Mornin shawty..

Got your rain gear ready for Friday night at WAR?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin shawty..
> 
> Got your rain gear ready for Friday night at WAR?



If it is needed I have it.....would it be any different then camping w/ Snowy at her gathering last year


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2011)

morning jm


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm



morning


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin shawty..
> 
> Got your rain gear ready for Friday night at WAR?



is it going to be coming in thursday night and friday or friday evening/night?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2011)

61* this morning and predicting 38* tomorrow.  Wheeeee, I love roller coasters.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Would that be Candy Duffer??
> 
> 
> View attachment 587592



Actually, NO.    It's Candy Dulfer!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





gobbleinwoods said:


> sharing?





jmfauver said:


> morning folks.......





BBQBOSS said:


> is it going to be coming in thursday night and friday or friday evening/night?





boneboy96 said:


> Actually, NO.    It's Candy Dulfer!



Morning all Bunch of early risers around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Actually, NO. It's Candy Dulfer!


 
Ya like that little Dutch treat huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Mornin folks....just a driveby. Headin to the Doc, try to find out what the leg/knee issue is...

Catch up later!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Good Morning Gang


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Mornin'!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....just a driveby. Headin to the Doc, try to find out what the leg/knee issue is...
> 
> Catch up later!!!


 Good Deal........... let us know how it goes!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Gang


JINX on you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal........... let us know how it goes!
> 
> 
> JINX on you!!!!!!!!!!





Have not meet her yet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Have not meet her yet.


 We posted at the exact same time!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Aj- Ready to set up in the rain Friday?    We're going to need lots of caprisuns and beer to get through it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....just a driveby. Headin to the Doc, try to find out what the leg/knee issue is...
> 
> Catch up later!!!


 
Let us know how it goes Jeff.



Keebs said:


> Mornin'!


 
Mornin



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Gang


 
Mornin



Keebs said:


> JINX on you!!!!!!!!!!


 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Have not meet her yet.


 
Idjits



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


 
Mornin



BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Aj- Ready to set up in the rain Friday?  We're going to need lots of caprisuns and beer to get through it.


 
Y'all have fun with that. It's enough of a chance to tell me that I'm not even going to attempt a Saturday visit to watch you idjits slop around in the mud.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We posted at the exact same time!





Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


Morning J


BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Aj- Ready to set up in the rain Friday?    We're going to need lots of caprisuns and beer to get through it.



I ain't skeered.  It will been time for my weekly bath anyways.





MOrning Miguel


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all Bunch of early risers around here.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....just a driveby. Headin to the Doc, try to find out what the leg/knee issue is...
> 
> Catch up later!!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Gang





Keebs said:


> Good Deal........... let us know how it goes!
> 
> 
> JINX on you!!!!!!!!!!





Jranger said:


> Mornin folks



Morning all


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all have fun with that. It's enough of a chance to tell me that I'm not even going to attempt a Saturday visit to watch you idjits slop around in the mud.



Chicken


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


Hey Jason!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let us know how it goes Jeff.
> Mornin
> Mornin
> Idjits
> ...


 Dang, you're a chatter box this morning!
You mean it's gonna be a "frogg-strangler" this weekend?!?!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning J
> I ain't skeered.  It will been time for my weekly bath anyways.
> MOrning Miguel






jmfauver said:


> Morning all


Hiya Tiny!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You mean it's gonna be a "frogg-strangler" this weekend?!?!


 
Down your way it will be for sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2011)

quick driveby!
Heading to Dothan to watch how my buddies there do things. Be back this afternoon/evening!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all



Morning Mike.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Jason!!
> 
> Dang, you're a chatter box this morning!
> You mean it's gonna be a "frogg-strangler" this weekend?!?!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Down your way it will be for sure.


 Just as well go to WAR since I won't be able to do anything outside at my place............



rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> Heading to Dothan to watch how my buddies there do things. Be back this afternoon/evening!


 Have a safe trip, Bubba!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

See if this animated loop pulls up for ya'. The top date at the bottom is the one you wanna keep an eye on for timeline of the rain event. Looks like we're gonna get hammered next week also. Drag the little control at the top to the left to slow the map down.

http://www.twisterdata.com/index.ph...nding=n&output=image&view=large&archive=false


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See if this animated loop pulls up for ya'. The top date at the bottom is the one you wanna keep an eye on for timeline of the rain event. Looks like we're gonna get hammered next week also. Drag the little control at the top to the left to slow the map down.
> 
> http://www.twisterdata.com/index.ph...nding=n&output=image&view=large&archive=false


Ouch...looks rather testy for a few hours...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ouch...looks rather testy for a few hours...


 
Yeah, like from late Thursday to around midnight on Friday's gonna be wet, then cloudy all day Saturday and more rain coming back in on Sunday.

Perfect camping weather..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, like from late Thursday to around midnight on Friday's gonna be wet, then cloudy all day Saturday and more rain coming back in on Sunday.
> 
> Perfect camping weather..



I have a couple gallons of cool seal I might let go for a bargain....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I have a couple gallons of cool seal I might let go for a bargain....


 
Well, all I can say is if you don't have some knee high rubber boots you better get some before headin to WAR. It'll make keeping those tootsies dry easier, and keep mud outta da' tent easier too.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


 
Whatchu rollin yo eyes at willis?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu rollin yo eyes at willis?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


 
I'm startin to agree with Nic about that avatar of yours..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm startin to agree with Nic about that avatar of yours..
> 
> View attachment 587626


 Don't shoot Oscar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm startin to agree with Nic about that avatar of yours..
> 
> View attachment 587626



That is just mean


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't shoot Oscar!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Got my finger on the trigger..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got my finger on the trigger..


no, pwease no!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no, pwease no!


 
Too late...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too late...



you should be banned


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> you should be banned


 
I've heard that before. Funny thing is, it's usually those that say it that end up getting banded...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

ya'll are just plain MEAN today!!!
Poooor Oscar!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya'll are just plain MEAN today!!!
> Poooor Oscar!!!!!!!


 
Think of all the stew meat you could get off of a neck like that!!!: :gone:

http://www.theworldwidegourmet.com/recipes/marinated-zebra-antelope-or-giraffe-steak/


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya'll are just plain MEAN today!!!
> Poooor Oscar!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard that before. Funny thing is, it's usually those that say it that end up getting banded...



thats only because of who they are


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard that before. Funny thing is, it's usually those that say it that end up getting banded...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 22, 2011)

Morning everyone!  Sure is a beauty of a day!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  Sure is a beauty of a day!



Morning fit,  It sure is a nice out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone! Sure is a beauty of a day!


 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning fit, It sure is a nice out.


 
Y'all get out and enjoy it today and tomorrow. After that it changes to "not so much"


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all get out and enjoy it today and tomorrow. After that it changes to "not so much"



 I was hoping to fish on Thursday...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I was hoping to fish on Thursday...


 
Hit it early then. They should be tearing it up ahead of the front.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Appreciate the Forecast Hugh!!! I'm not liking the looks of it though. Might have to go hit some water, like you said; just prior to the storm

Well...my PCP seemed to think that I have a torn Meniscus in my left knee BUT that's much better than DVT or PAD

Anyway, won't really know until I go to the Orthopedist on Thursday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate the Forecast Hugh!!! I'm not liking the looks of it though. Might have to go hit some water, like you said; just prior to the storm
> 
> Well...my PCP seemed to think that I have a torn Meniscus in my left knee BUT that's much better than DVT or PAD
> 
> Anyway, won't really know until I go to the Orthopedist on Thursday


 
Dang, nothing like good / bad news...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate the Forecast Hugh!!! I'm not liking the looks of it though. Might have to go hit some water, like you said; just prior to the storm
> 
> Well...my PCP seemed to think that I have a torn Meniscus in my left knee BUT that's much better than DVT or PAD
> 
> Anyway, won't really know until I go to the Orthopedist on Thursday



Hopefully a quick heal time for ya Jeff...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, nothing like good / bad news...




Yep...but I tell ya, I felt a sigh of relief when he ruled out the other two possibilities


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate the Forecast Hugh!!! I'm not liking the looks of it though. Might have to go hit some water, like you said; just prior to the storm
> 
> Well...my PCP seemed to think that I have a torn Meniscus in my left knee BUT that's much better than DVT or PAD
> 
> Anyway, won't really know until I go to the Orthopedist on Thursday


 ouch


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Hopefully a quick heal time for ya Jeff...



Appreciate it MIke, not sure what's gonna come of it....yet.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it MIke, not sure what's gonna come of it....yet.



it could be worse...It could be your elbow and then you couldn't fish


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> it could be worse...It could be your elbow and then you couldn't fish


 
He would just have to learn how to be ambedex,,,,,,ambideck,,,,,,,,fish with the other arm..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> it could be worse...It could be your elbow and then you couldn't fish



 shhhhhhhhh...




Miguel Cervantes said:


> He would just have to learn how to be ambedex,,,,,,ambideck,,,,,,,,fish with the other arm..



Maaannn....talk about a struggle. I still get backlashes from time to time with my right arm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> shhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They still make Zebco's...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They still make Zebco's...




I think I still have a couple


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I still have a couple


I bought a couple for Colin years ago. He hated them. He's strictly a spinning rig fisherman. And a hardcore one at that..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They still make Zebco's...


 I like my little zebco..........


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Cane pole and a bobber for me...

Subway was awesome today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I like my little zebco..........


 
I thought his name WAS Oscar...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Cane pole and a bobber for me...
> 
> Subway was awesome today!


Can't go wrong with a cane pole, that's for sure!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought his name WAS Oscar...


 go back to bed & get up on the OTHER side of the bed this time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Can't go wrong with a cane pole, that's for sure!!
> 
> 
> go back to bed & get up on the OTHER side of the bed this time!


 
Nuh huhhhh!!!! She'll get madder than a hornet if I crawl over her to get out of bed...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bought a couple for Colin years ago. He hated them. He's strictly a spinning rig fisherman. And a hardcore one at that..



I use spinning reels quite often



Keebs said:


> I like my little zebco..........









Jranger said:


> Cane pole and a bobber for me...
> 
> Subway was awesome today!



Believe it or not...I have been in some situations (down in the swamps) when that was all that was necessary


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh huhhhh!!!! She'll get madder than a hornet if I crawl over her to get out of bed...


Well maybe she'd Japslap ya into a better mood!



Jeff C. said:


> I use spinning reels quite often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll NEVER forget catching my first fish on a cane pole at my Uncle Cotton's pond!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I use spinning reels quite often
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't used one in years...but there was time when that was all I used. I could stand some more of that type fishin' these days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well maybe she'd Japslap ya into a better mood!
> !!


 
I'm in a great mood. Don't be sore because I thought Giraffe steaks would be good for breakfast....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll NEVER forget catching my first fish on a cane pole at my Uncle Cotton's pond!!


We used to use em' at the catfish ponds over in Bama. Nothing like hauling in a big ol' cat after he's snapped your canepole in half..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm in a great mood. Don't be sore because I thought Giraffe steaks would be good for breakfast....


yousomeantomyOscar!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We used to use em' at the catfish ponds over in Bama. Nothing like hauling in a big ol' cat after he's snapped your canepole in half..


 ya'll dunno how to back up & lead'em in to the bank??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yousomeantomyOscar!
> 
> 
> ya'll dunno how to back up & lead'em in to the bank??


 
Them Bama cats hit harder than the Ga. cats do...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Them Bama cats hit harder than the Ga. cats do...


 OhPUHLeeezzee, where you think ya'll's stock came from??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OhPUHLeeezzee, where you think ya'll's stock came from??


 
Girl, you ain't lived til' you've fished in Bama.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Girl, you ain't lived til' you've fished in Bama.


 'Scuse me, who told you I haven't?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'Scuse me, who told you I haven't?!?!


 
You didn't with the right person, or in the right place or your candor would be drastically different...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't with the right person, or in the right place or your candor would be drastically different...


 You asking me to go fishin wit you??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You asking me to go fishin wit you??


 
Philip is headed there as we speak. He didn't invite you??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Philip is headed there as we speak. He didn't invite you??


Naaawww, you ain't keepin up???  Da boy is in LOVE!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2011)

Booking a trip with Dustin Pate for Dawn and I in the next couple weeks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, you ain't keepin up??? Da boy is in LOVE!!


 
I keep hearing rumors, and rumors of rumors, but haven't seen concrete evidence. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Booking a trip with Dustin Pate for Dawn and I in the next couple weeks!


 
I think I need to go along on this one to be her first mate..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Booking a trip with Dustin Pate for Dawn and I in the next couple weeks!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I keep hearing rumors, and rumors of rumors, but haven't seen concrete evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to go along on this one to be her first mate..


 And Toto too???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Booking a trip with Dustin Pate for Dawn and I in the next couple weeks!



I saw that thread....I hope y'all tear em up!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I saw that thread....I hope y'all tear em up!!


 
Dawn will catch em' all. Quack will be too busy doing the baiting..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dawn will catch em' all. Quack will be too busy doing the baiting..




Hopefully, Dustin will get a bunch of pics....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

H E Y !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> H E Y !!!


 Howdy bro'. How's the pollen treatin you today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> H E Y !!!



 back to ya grum...uh grouc...Nic!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dawn will catch em' all. Quack will be too busy doing the drankin..




That's better!!




Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully, Dustin will get a bunch of pics....




I'm branging da Cheekun mask!!




Nicodemus said:


> H E Y !!!





Hiya Nico, how's the knees??



Gotta run some errands with da wife . . .


----------



## baldfish (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, you ain't keepin up???  Da boy is in LOVE!!



Hey keebs 

bet she ain't a cop



Hooked On Quack said:


> Booking a trip with Dustin Pate for Dawn and I in the next couple weeks!



Take good pics of Dawn in that itsy bity bikini



Jeff C. said:


> I saw that thread....I hope y'all tear em up!!






Nicodemus said:


> H E Y !!!



How do Jeff and Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dawn will catch em' all. Quack will be too busy doing the drankin..




That's better!!




Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully, Dustin will get a bunch of pics....




I'm branging da Cheekun mask!!




Nicodemus said:


> H E Y !!!





Hiya Nico, how's the knees??



Gotta run some errands with da wife . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> back to ya grum...uh grouc...Nic!!!



Howdy!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy bro'. How's the pollen treatin you today?



I`m lucky, it doesn`t bother me. The rest of the family, it eats them alive. I just hope I don`t "grow" into it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's better!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> That's better!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope Dawn is drivin'....



baldfish said:


> Hey keebs
> 
> bet she ain't a cop
> 
> ...



Afternoon Chrome...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy!
> 
> 
> 
> I`m lucky, it doesn`t bother me. The rest of the family, it eats them alive. I just hope I don`t "grow" into it!


 
It's tearin me up. Been sneezin my fool head off.

OH,,,,,,,Hey Charlie!!! You jackwagon you..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's better!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey Quack!!  Nothin` new, knee is hurtin`.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack!!  Nothin` new, knee is hurtin`.



Just found out today I possibly have a torn meniscus....I'll know more when I visit the Ortho on Thursday


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 22, 2011)

Another day has flown by, and I didn't get to play.

I guess there is always tomorrow... or not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just found out today I possibly have a torn meniscus....I'll know more when I visit the Ortho on Thursday



The first two surgeries I had were for the same thing. The last one was for that, and something else along with it. Can`t remember, and surely can`t pronounce it. 

Seriously, get it taken care if, Jeff. It will NOT heal on its own. And the longer you wait, the worse it gets. Don`t be stubborn about it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> H E Y !!!






baldfish said:


> Hey keebs
> 
> bet she ain't a cop


Most likely not!!



fitfabandfree said:


> Another day has flown by, and I didn't get to play.
> 
> I guess there is always tomorrow... or not.


Someone will be around, for sure!



Nicodemus said:


> The first two surgeries I had were for the same thing. The last one was for that, and something else along with it. Can`t remember, and surely can`t pronounce it.
> 
> Seriously, get it taken care if, Jeff. It will NOT heal on its own. And the longer you wait, the worse it gets._* Don`t be stubborn about it.*_


I swear I am going to print this out, make copy's & frame'em!! 
It was Bakers Cyst, wasn't it?!?!
And Chief, listen to him!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2011)

HA !!!  Got out of going to WalMart with Dawn!!


Did I mention I HATE WalMart??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The first two surgeries I had were for the same thing. The last one was for that, and something else along with it. Can`t remember, and surely can`t pronounce it.
> 
> Seriously, get it taken care if, Jeff. It will NOT heal on its own. And the longer you wait, the worse it gets. Don`t be stubborn about it.



Yessir, I plan on it. Never would have thought something I noticed a little over a month ago(dull ache) would have gotten to the level of pain that it has recently


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> UH !!! I Can't go to WalMart with Dawn!!
> 
> 
> Did I mention I LOVE WalMart??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I swear I am going to print this out, make copy's & frame'em!!
> It was Bakers Cyst, wasn't it?!?!





What???   





I know, you just wanted to see my innocent smile, didn`t you?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU of ALL People to tell someone not to be stubborn, I swaunee!!
You know me too well!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2011)

Grrrrrrrr.  There's a coon in my trashcan!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr. There's a coon in my trashcan!!


 
OK, had to delete my first two responses to this one, so I guess I'll just have to let it be..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr.  There's a coon in my trashcan!!


Quack............... I...........hhhhmm............uuuhhhh...........nevermind...............just never mind!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU of ALL People to tell someone not to be stubborn, I swaunee!!
> You know me too well!








Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr.  There's a coon in my trashcan!!





Give him a swift kick!! Dare ya!!!  I did that with a possum, and had me one doozy of a fight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr.  There's a coon in my trashcan!!



 Poke it wit a stik


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, had to delete my first two responses to this one, so I guess I'll just have to let it be..





Keebs said:


> Quack............... I...........hhhhmm............uuuhhhh...........nevermind...............just never mind!





Nicodemus said:


> Give him a swift kick!! Dare ya!!!  I did that with a possum, and had me one doozy of a fight!



 Yeah, kick him uncle creepy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr.  There's a coon in my trashcan!!



Tatstes like chicken.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Give him a swift kick!! Dare ya!!!  I did that with a possum, and had me one doozy of a fight!


WAIT!!!  Let MizDawn get back first & film it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Tatstes like chicken.


Nice avatar there, bossman!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, kick him uncle creepy





I beg your pardon?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Poke it wit a stik





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, kick him uncle creepy





Nicodemus said:


> Give him a swift kick!! Dare ya!!!  I did that with a possum, and had me one doozy of a fight!






Think I'm gonna raise him, what do they eat??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna raise him, what do they eat??





Anything. Table scraps, old bread, dog food, anything like that. I fed "Clyde" for a couple of weeks. Then, The Redhead named the shameless varmint, so I turned him loose.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna raise him, what do they eat??






Nicodemus said:


> Anything. Table scraps, old bread, dog food, anything like that. I fed "Clyde" for a couple of weeks. Then, The Redhead named the shameless varmint, so I turned him loose.



They love beer.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna raise him, what do they eat??


May as well................. cheekun & watermelons...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I beg your pardon?



Went possum kicking with some friends one night, nobody told me that every now and then the possum does not run. This one didnt take to it to well.


----------



## Money man (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey what are yall doing in here?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They love beer.





My next mission in life is to get a possum drunk. That oughter be a hoot!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna raise him, what do they eat??




Chicken, poke chops, catfishes, collards, conebread, fatback,etc.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anything. Table scraps, old bread, dog food, anything like that. I fed "Clyde" for a couple of weeks. Then, The Redhead named the shameless varmint, so I turned him loose.



Incase you read that out of text i was calling HOQ uncle creepy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey what are yall doing in here?




Tryin to help Quack figger out what he's gonna feed that coon he caught in his garbage can


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Incase you read that out of text i was calling HOQ uncle creepy





Oh, glad I didn`t ban you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, glad I didn`t ban you!



Whew, that was a close one


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My next mission in life is to get a possum drunk. That oughter be a hoot!!



  It can be entertaning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Speakin` of Quack...update on the varmint.  The coon, still there?


----------



## Money man (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to help Quack figger out what he's gonna feed that coon he caught in his garbage can



I hope this explanation of what you are doing isn't some kind of Louisianan colloquialism!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Chicken, poke chops, catfishes, collards, conebread, fatback,etc.



Well, ifn he's gonna eat that good might as well name him, any ideas??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey what are yall doing in here?


waiting to see if you're going out of town........



Nicodemus said:


> My next mission in life is to get a possum drunk. That oughter be a hoot!!


Skunks get drunk on ripe persimmons, THAT is funny.......... no, don't ask how I know...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, ifn he's gonna eat that good might as well name him, any ideas??






Roscoe?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> waiting to see if you're going out of town........
> 
> 
> Skunks get drunk on ripe persimmons, THAT is funny.......... no, don't ask how I know...........





I`ve seen robins get drunker than a 5 eyed owl, on chinaberries. So drunk that you could pick em up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

We better quit givin` out all this information for free. Hankus will be grazin` on persimmons, and will break his neck tryin` to climb chinaberry trees.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> I hope this explanation of what you are doing isn't some kind of Louisianan colloquialism!



NAW.....it's  not confined to La.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, ifn he's gonna eat that good might as well name him, any ideas??





I'd just start out with Boyy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Speakin` of Quack...update on the varmint.  The coon, still there?




Yessir, he's still in the trash can, sounds like he's saying sumpin??

Sounds like he's saying Migueeeeeel???




Nicodemus said:


> Roscoe?





Thinking bout Miguel??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, he's still in the trash can, sounds like he's saying sumpin??
> 
> Sounds like he's saying Migueeeeeel???
> 
> ...





Nah, you need a name that "hollers" good. Got it!! Klem! Call it Klem. It has a ring to it, hollers good, and is my younguns nickname!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> waiting to see if you're going out of town........
> 
> 
> Skunks get drunk on ripe persimmons, THAT is funny.......... no, don't ask how I know...........



So,_that's _ where the "drunk as a skunk" saying came from!

What was the possum's name in the old comic strip - was it Pogo?


----------



## Money man (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> waiting to see if you're going out of town........



I can't afford to leave town, I got a house to rent to Otis and his Bo and somebody has got to pay for Eddy to hunt this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> I can't afford to leave town, I got a house to rent to Otis and his Bo and somebody has got to pay for Eddy to hunt this year.




You got any spare GS cookies


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You got any spare GS cookies



yeah, but they are all in the storage shed and ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2011)

HHHMMMMM, persimmon wine and china berry shots.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah, but they are all in the storage shed and ....




No pics???


----------



## Money man (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You got any spare GS cookies





slip said:


> yeah, but they are all in the storage shed and ....



Hey Slip....I think you missed the last word to his question.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 22, 2011)

uh......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey Slip....I think you missed the last word to his question.



He wishes!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> uh......



See you did not kill the thread this time


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2011)

Almost 5, see yall


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey Slip....I think you missed the last word to his question.





Jeff C. said:


> He wishes!!!



never mind, carry on.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 22, 2011)

hey
all you people


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## lakelbr (Feb 22, 2011)

How about name him "Buckwheat"


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HA !!!  Got out of going to WalMart with Dawn!!
> 
> 
> Did I mention I HATE WalMart??




Why?? Hate seeing all your relatives???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, he's still in the trash can, sounds like he's saying sumpin??
> 
> Sounds like he's saying Migueeeeeel???
> 
> ...


 
I do know where you live ya' know..


----------



## Dub (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, you need a name that "hollers" good. Got it!! Klem! Call it Klem. It has a ring to it, hollers good, and is my younguns nickname!




Good advice, here.






Never underestimate the value of a good hollerin' name.  If'n you do things right....you'll hear your named hollered in the weee hours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why?? Hate seeing all your relatives???


 
I love going to Wal-Mart, especially on a Friday night in Monroe. I've seen three different Elvis's and two 400 lb gals that thought they were Jennifer Beals in Flashdance. You just haven't lived till you've seen 400 lbs of cottage cheese in tights...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love going to Wal-Mart, especially on a Friday night in Monroe. I've seen three different Elvis's and two 400 lb gals that thought they were Jennifer Beals in Flashdance. You just haven't lived till you've seen 400 lbs of cottage cheese in tights...



While waiting for the battery to be replaced, I witnessed somethin horrid at Walmart today  Think J-Lo booth x10, leapord print tights and hooker stillettos! Blek


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> While waiting for the battery to be replaced, I witnessed somethin horrid at Walmart today  Think J-Lo booth x10, leapord print tights and hooker stillettos! Blek


 


They are a creative bunch aren't they??

Hey Sis!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are a creative bunch aren't they??
> 
> Hey Sis!!!



Much to my disgust, yup  

Hey Bro!   We lit up whats left of the stump in the yard the other night. Wish'd yall were here! It was so relaxing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Much to my disgust, yup
> 
> Hey Bro!   We lit up whats left of the stump in the yard the other night. Wish'd yall were here! It was so relaxing


 
We were in Bama enjoying a firepit (after I graded out a spot for it on the hillside for my "too chickin to operate the tractor" bro n law)  I bet yours was more fun though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love going to Wal-Mart, especially on a Friday night in Monroe. I've seen three different Elvis's and two 400 lb gals that thought they were Jennifer Beals in Flashdance. You just haven't lived till you've seen 400 lbs of cottage cheese in tights...




There went my appetite for supper!  



SnowHunter said:


> While waiting for the battery to be replaced, I witnessed somethin horrid at Walmart today  Think J-Lo booth x10, leapord print tights and hooker stillettos! Blek





And as for dessert, forget it!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We were in Bama enjoying a firepit (after I graded out a spot for it on the hillside for my "too chickin to operate the tractor" bro n law)  I bet yours was more fun though.


HA! Too chicken to operate a tractor?! Tell him he's a wuss! The one I use, round here, is the same one that put the property owner in a wheel chair... Na kindly informed me of that fact when I asked why the steering wheel was bent outta shape   I shrugged my shoulders and just kept goin 


Nicodemus said:


> There went my appetite for supper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even fried oreos?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> HA! Too chicken to operate a tractor?! Tell him he's a wuss! The one I use, round here, is the same one that put the property owner in a wheel chair... Na kindly informed me of that fact when I asked why the steering wheel was bent outta shape   I shrugged my shoulders and just kept goin
> 
> 
> Even fried oreos?


 
It was a steep slope (real steep 1 to 1 grade) over looking a nice stream about 40 ft below. That being said, he had a 4x4 Kubota. I've operated worse on such slopes, you just gotta have a good head on your shoulders when workin in such conditions.

No wisecracks about me qualifying for operating under such conditions...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Even fried oreos?





  Never heard of such, but I would be willin` to try one, or a dozen. Maybe a whole box...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Never heard of such, but I would be willin` to try one, or a dozen. Maybe a whole box...


 
I bet a whole box of fried oreo's could put one heck of a belly ache on a person...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was a steep slope (real steep 1 to 1 grade) over looking a nice stream about 40 ft below. That being said, he had a 4x4 Kubota. I've operated worse on such slopes, you just gotta have a good head on your shoulders when workin in such conditions.
> 
> No wisecracks about me qualifying for operating under such conditions...


Guess I'll leave that to yall  


Nicodemus said:


> Never heard of such, but I would be willin` to try one, or a dozen. Maybe a whole box...


They'z goooooooood


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love going to Wal-Mart, especially on a Friday night in Monroe. I've seen three different Elvis's and two 400 lb gals that thought they were Jennifer Beals in Flashdance. You just haven't lived till you've seen 400 lbs of cottage cheese in tights...





SnowHunter said:


> While waiting for the battery to be replaced, I witnessed somethin horrid at Walmart today  Think J-Lo booth x10, leapord print tights and hooker stillettos! Blek




Y'all should have posted those in Quacks "Seriously, what turns you on" thread


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2011)

gobble just flying through.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gobble just flying through.




*BOOM*


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was a steep slope (real steep 1 to 1 grade) over looking a nice stream about 40 ft below. That being said, he had a 4x4 Kubota. I've operated worse on such slopes, you just gotta have a good head on your shoulders when workin in such conditions.
> 
> No wisecracks about me qualifying for operating under such conditions...


Now would we do thaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????????????
Oh, BTW, new "try it" before ya knock it........... Mt. Dew "White-Out" & Wiser's.............. think "smooth" Salty Dog!
Oh, also, trying Tiger Sauce on grilled pork chops, can't wait! along wiff the french cut beans & baked tater!
Evenin' Ya'll.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now would we do thaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????????????
> Oh, BTW, new "try it" before ya knock it........... Mt. Dew "White-Out" & Wiser's.............. think "smooth" Salty Dog!
> Oh, also, trying Tiger Sauce on grilled pork chops, can't wait! along wiff the french cut beans & baked tater!
> Evenin' Ya'll.............




 Meds at work


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Meds at work


 Pm





















not sent!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


You KNOW .............. never mind, sent anyway!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You KNOW .............. never mind, sent anyway!



You so schweet!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm baaack......
Man, that was a brutal drive from Albany to Dothan and back. Long day in surgery but thoroughly enjoyed the visit. Always good to see how a different Hospital crew does surgery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Boy Howdy, I need a good drink, a smile, a few kind words, and soft place to set and relax for a while...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm baaack......
> Man, that was a brutal drive from Albany to Dothan and back. Long day in surgery but thoroughly enjoyed the visit. Always good to see how a different Hospital crew does surgery.




Evenin' bammer....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy Howdy, I need a good drink, a smile, a few kind words, and soft place to set and relax for a while...



Pull up a chair...I just poured me one!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm baaack......
> Man, that was a brutal drive from Albany to Dothan and back. Long day in surgery but thoroughly enjoyed the visit. Always good to see how a different Hospital crew does surgery.


 But didja LEARN anything?!?!



Nicodemus said:


> Boy Howdy, I need a good drink, a smile, a few kind words, and soft place to set and relax for a while...


Red Whiskey - check..........  - check............ I wuvs you 'Demus - check................ I guess you're in your recliner - check.............. How's Dat?!?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy Howdy, I need a good drink, a smile, a few kind words, and soft place to set and relax for a while...



May I buy this round for all


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Pull up a chair...I just poured me one!!







Keebs said:


> But didja LEARN anything?!?!
> 
> 
> Red Whiskey - check..........  - check............ I wuvs you 'Demus - check................ I guess you're in your recliner - check.............. How's Dat?!?!




You know me better than I know myself!  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> May I buy this round for all


----------



## Otis (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm buying yall a drink! Where is da bar?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> May I buy this round for all


Sure!!



Nicodemus said:


> You know me better than I know myself!


Naaahhh, I just luv ya no matter............



Otis said:


> I'm buying yall a drink! Where is da bar?


 Didja find a house yet???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> May I buy this round for all






Otis said:


> I'm buying yall a drink! Where is da bar?




Thanks Gentlemen....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now would we do thaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????????????
> Oh, BTW, new "try it" before ya knock it........... Mt. Dew "White-Out" & Wiser's.............. think "smooth" Salty Dog!
> Oh, also, trying Tiger Sauce on grilled pork chops, can't wait! along wiff the french cut beans & baked tater!
> Evenin' Ya'll.............





What did ya think of the Tiger sauce???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What did ya think of the Tiger sauce???


the "from the bottle taste" was *nice* I'll report later on the cooked portion of it...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just finished a big ol pile of fried chicken we picked up at the Church's in Blakely. That was torment smelling it all the way home!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now would we do thaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????????????
> Oh, BTW, new "try it" before ya knock it........... Mt. Dew "White-Out" & Wiser's.............. think "smooth" Salty Dog!
> Oh, also, trying Tiger Sauce on grilled pork chops, can't wait! along wiff the french cut beans & baked tater!
> Evenin' Ya'll.............


Had Tiger Sauce on tuna steaks this evening!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> May I buy this round for all





Otis said:


> I'm buying yall a drink! Where is da bar?


Man I done hit the jackpot!!



Jeff C. said:


> What did ya think of the Tiger sauce???


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 22, 2011)

Am not!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Am not!!!!



But you was banned.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> the "from the bottle taste" was *nice* I'll report later on the cooked portion of it...........


It was real good on those pan seared sesame crusted tuna steaks!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But you was banned.



Half banned, theres a BIG difference.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Man I done hit the jackpot!!


Any time Brother


deermeat270 said:


> Half banned, theres a BIG difference.



You had a few members confuzzled plus some of the mods.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Half banned, theres a BIG difference.



Can you get un half-banned, or is it considered almost- banned?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any time Brother
> 
> 
> You had a few members confuzzled plus some of the mods.


Thanks Bro!!..........good to know there is someone there when I'm in a tight!!

That one had me confuzzled for while!!



rhbama3 said:


> Can you get un half-banned, or is it considered almost- banned?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Un-banned. hmmmmmmmmmm, how about un-infracted??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks Bro!!..........good to know there is someone there when I'm in a tight!!
> 
> That one had me confuzzled for while!!


The voices in my head made it sound like a logical sentence. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Un-banned. hmmmmmmmmmm, how about un-infracted??



Should i ask Ol Red his opinion on the matter?


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Un-banned. hmmmmmmmmmm, how about un-infracted??



To unban a half-ban you first have to incur an infraction.  So yes.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Should i ask Ol Red his opinion on the matter?


How many banned usernames is he up to now??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many banned usernames is he up to now??



You do not have enough fingers


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2011)

ok, Tiger Sauce Rawks!!  Wanna try injecting some cheekun wiff it next!!
Ya'll be good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, Tiger Sauce Rawks!!  Wanna try injecting some cheekun wiff it next!!
> Ya'll be good!




Glad you liked it!!!

Nite Keebs...

I believe I'm headin that way too. Nite all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You do not have enough fingers


Kinda what I thought!!



Keebs said:


> ok, Tiger Sauce Rawks!!  Wanna try injecting some cheekun wiff it next!!
> Ya'll be good!




Good night Folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You do not have enough fingers


 
Yeah, but he's got his toes, and Tag's toes and fingers plus all of Tuckers toes. Surely ol' red hasn't used that many?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Good night you three.  Keebs, Jeff, and Ruttbuck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many banned usernames is he up to now??



well, he has three different classes of usernames:
Throw-aways- one hit wonders usually directed at Georgia Tech
Sneaky pete's: user-names to participate in discussions
and of course, lurker mode














I just made all that up so don't take it out on him. Again.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

morning all..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2011)

morning jm ...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm ...



how ya doing this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2011)

doing fine.  The world treating you okay?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> doing fine.  The world treating you okay?



It will be better in 7hrs when I leave for the rest of the week...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2011)

3:30 and I am done for the week also.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 3:30 and I am done for the week also.



I was going to WAR but the weather has changed my mind for me,so now I am going fishing tomorrow and on Saturday.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2011)

I am headed to TX for a disabled veterans' hunt that I help organize for the other forum I spend time on


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am headed to TX for a disabled veterans' hunt that I help organize for the other forum I spend time on



that's cool...Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 23, 2011)

Morning Gobble and JM, 

Good luck on the Vet hunt Gobble. And thanks from a Disabled Vet.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning Gobble and JM,
> 
> Good luck on the Vet hunt Gobble. And thanks from a Disabled Vet.



morning gunner...ya getting around any better yet


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 23, 2011)

Mornin everyone!  

Looks like I'm at least am going to get some good quiet time around the house this weekend with the wife and kiddos going to grandma's.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin everyone!
> 
> Looks like I'm at least am going to get some good quiet time around the house this weekend with the wife and kiddos going to grandma's.



enjoy it....time to get new line on the fishing gear and reorganize the tackle box


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning Gobble and JM,
> 
> Good luck on the Vet hunt Gobble. And thanks from a Disabled Vet.



Here is a picture of just one of the past vets


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hump day, and a beautiful spring like day here with the sun shining, Good Morning everyone


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is a picture of just one of the past vets



Gobble, thats a great picture....Let us know how we can help next time


----------



## baldfish (Feb 23, 2011)

Moanin
waiting for the coffe to kick in


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

Mornin' fellas!!!

Jm, giw, F14, Boss, Mud, baldy, and anyone else....


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' fellas!!!
> 
> Jm, giw, F14, Boss, Mud, baldy, and anyone else....



morning Jeff


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' fellas!!!
> 
> Jm, giw, F14, Boss, Mud, baldy, and anyone else....



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am headed to TX for a disabled veterans' hunt that I help organize for the other forum I spend time on


 That's awesome!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Hump Day, Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning Jeff



Mornin' Mike....where are you fishin' this weekend???



Keebs said:


> That's awesome!!



Sure is....Get some pics GIW!!!



Keebs said:


> Happy Hump Day, Folks!




Humpity Hump!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 23, 2011)

Mornin drivelers


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mornin jacklegs, drivelers, and idjits.  Hope yall have a fine day.  May want to pick up some batteries for the weather radio if you're out and about today.  Have a good one 

BTW...is anyone still planning to go to WAR?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning Gobble and JM,
> 
> Good luck on the Vet hunt Gobble. And thanks from a Disabled Vet.


 You could have at least gave us an update on your cast situation!



jmfauver said:


> morning gunner...ya getting around any better yet


I think he lefted us!



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin everyone!
> 
> Looks like I'm at least am going to get some good quiet time around the house this weekend with the wife and kiddos going to grandma's.


Plenty of time to decipher the Tiger Sauce!!



mudracing101 said:


> Hump day, and a beautiful spring like day here with the sun shining, Good Morning everyone






baldfish said:


> Moanin
> waiting for the coffe to kick in


Hey Charlieeeeeeee!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mike....where are you fishin' this weekend???
> Sure is....Get some pics GIW!!!
> Humpity Hump!!!





Jranger said:


> Mornin drivelers


 Mornin Jrbro!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin jacklegs, drivelers, and idjits.  Hope yall have a fine day.  May want to pick up some batteries for the weather radio if you're out and about today.  Have a good one
> 
> BTW...is anyone still planning to go to WAR?


 I keep saying I'm gonna get me one, but never do!
I thought with the weather it was a "wash".......


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I keep saying I'm gonna get me one, but never do!
> I thought with the weather it was a "wash".......



Sure seems like it   Guess I'll be preppin the garden on Saturday


----------



## Jranger (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone besides me having sinus issues already? Good grief...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Sure seems like it   Guess I'll be preppin the garden on Saturday


Yep, I may be doing the same thing, if not working on the lean-to for the shop.........



Jranger said:


> Anyone besides me having sinus issues already? Good grief...


Pollen is alll over the place down here, not the pecan tree's though, but I'm waiting on it to hit me......... when the pecan tree's start, I know I'll start!  Something new I've been doing is the "Nettie Pot" and I make my own wash - - salt & baking soda.  What do you take?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, I may be doing the same thing, if not working on the lean-to for the shop.........
> 
> 
> Pollen is alll over the place down here, not the pecan tree's though, but I'm waiting on it to hit me......... when the pecan tree's start, I know I'll start!  Something new I've been doing is the "Nettie Pot" and I make my own wash - - salt & baking soda.  What do you take?



Nettie pot helps better for me than any meds I have found so far...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 23, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin jacklegs, drivelers, and idjits.  Hope yall have a fine day.  May want to pick up some batteries for the weather radio if you're out and about today.  Have a good one
> 
> BTW...is anyone still planning to go to WAR?



I'm not... if you stay up this way i will just come to your house and drink beer and grill out there.  Its a lot closer and cheaper.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mike....where are you fishin' this weekend???




Jeff,

I am going to fish here on the Savannah tomorrow and then meet up with the OlCaptain and crew on Saturday ( I hope)....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nettie pot helps better for me than any meds I have found so far...


  I still have to take meds, but I can self medicate instead of going to the doc now!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 23, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin jacklegs, drivelers, and idjits.  Hope yall have a fine day.  May want to pick up some batteries for the weather radio if you're out and about today.  Have a good one
> 
> BTW...is anyone still planning to go to WAR?



Too much rain for a 3-4hr drive...Sorry



Keebs said:


> You could have at least gave us an update on your cast situation!
> 
> 
> I think he lefted us!
> ...



He did leave us and without any update......Oh an morning to ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin drivelers




Howdy J...



bigox911 said:


> Mornin jacklegs, drivelers, and idjits.  Hope yall have a fine day.  May want to pick up some batteries for the weather radio if you're out and about today.  Have a good one
> 
> BTW...is anyone still planning to go to WAR?



Thanks for the heads-up Bud!!! Jared keeps me informed about 45 times a day about the weather 

I'm wondering if ANYONE is gonna be there



Jranger said:


> Anyone besides me having sinus issues already? Good grief...



Not yet...mine won't start until I start cutting grass, and there's a TON of it



Keebs said:


> Yep, I may be doing the same thing, if not working on the lean-to for the shop.........
> 
> 
> Pollen is alll over the place down here, not the pecan tree's though, but I'm waiting on it to hit me......... when the pecan tree's start, I know I'll start!  Something new I've been doing is the "Nettie Pot" and I make my own wash - - salt & baking soda.  What do you take?



I thought  I saw a little bit on the windshield yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Too much rain for a 3-4hr drive...Sorry
> 
> He did leave us and without any update......Oh an morning to ya


He did, didn't he?  
Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He did, didn't he?
> Mernin!








Just noticed that sig line


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just noticed that sig line


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just noticed that sig line


 
She quit stawkin me cause I shot Oscar...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2011)

Mornin`. Off to therapy. I`d rather eat a dagum bug.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Off to therapy. I`d rather eat a dagum bug.


 
Have fun. Hopefully Brunhilda isn't too rough on ya' today..


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy J...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For real...just want to know so can plan accordingly.  It is going to be real wet on Friday though. 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Off to therapy. I`d rather eat a dagum bug.



I'm sure that therapist is thinkin the same thing as soon as your grouchy self walks in the door


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She quit stawkin me cause I shot Oscar...



  

Gimme that carrot!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She quit stawkin me cause I shot Oscar...


 Dat's RIGHT!



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Off to therapy. I`d rather eat a dagum bug.


Oh HUSH & get it done!! and I'll round up some bugs for ya!



bigox911 said:


> I'm sure that therapist is thinkin the same thing as soon as your grouchy self walks in the door






Jeff C. said:


> Gimme that carrot!!


Yeah, see if YOU can grab it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> For real...just want to know so can plan accordingly. It is going to be real wet on Friday though.


 
Dude,,,,,,,,you're a freakin mod on a weather board and you're asking that question???  "HERE'S YOUR SIGN"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude,,,,,,,,you're a freakin mod on a weather board and you're asking that question???  "HERE'S YOUR SIGN"


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude,,,,,,,,you're a freakin mod on a weather board and you're asking that question???  "HERE'S YOUR SIGN"



Not trying to question you Sir Master Miguel, but where is he asking a question here?  Looks like a statement to me.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not trying to question you Sir Master Miguel, but where is he asking a question here?  Looks like a statement to me.



Off topic... Matt, you need to bring that BBQ rig out to some of these larger tourneys around the metro area. I bet you would sell out around 3:30...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2011)

Na won his appeal   


Mornin Yall!!! Cool crisp mornin here...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 23, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Off topic... Matt, you need to bring that BBQ rig out to some of these larger tourneys around the metro area. I bet you would sell out around 3:30...



If i had a rig to bring, i probably would!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Na won his appeal
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall!!! Cool crisp mornin here...


 GREAT NEWS!!!!
Mornin Sista!  It got cooler after I got to town!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Na won his appeal
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall!!! Cool crisp mornin here...




Good to hear Snowy!!

Little bit cooler here also, and breezy!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> If i had a rig to bring, i probably would!



My bad...thought you had one...


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude,,,,,,,,you're a freakin mod on a weather board and you're asking that question???  "HERE'S YOUR SIGN"



When I said what I said, I was responding to Jeff saying that he was wondering if anyone was going to be there...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> *For real...just want to know so can plan accordingly*. It is going to be real wet on Friday though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that therapist is thinkin the same thing as soon as your grouchy self walks in the door


 


BBQBOSS said:


> Not trying to question you Sir Master Miguel, but where is he asking a question here? Looks like a statement to me.


 
There, it's in dark red for ya'. It's rhetorical so no obvious question mark is in place. Does that help any??



SnowHunter said:


> Na won his appeal


 
So what next??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> When I said what I said, I was responding to Jeff saying that he was wondering if anyone was going to be there...


 
Are you sure that when you said what you said that you were being positively clear in saying what you said? Or do you wish you had said something phrased a little differently when you said what you said??


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!!
> Mornin Sista!  It got cooler after I got to town!


Thanks Sisa!

Yup.. Na said it was chilly!!! I stepped out on the deck and bout froze 



Jeff C. said:


> Good to hear Snowy!!
> 
> Little bit cooler here also, and breezy!!



Thanks Jeff!!!

Yup... I'm hopin it don't get freezin again


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 23, 2011)

Jranger said:


> My bad...thought you had one...



That big trailer rig with all the smokers on it is my stepdads.  I have my smoker, but i have to just haul it around on a regular trailer and unload it to cook on it. 

Be nice if i had a vending trailer setup.  I would do some stuff like that if i did.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> That big trailer rig with all the smokers on it is my stepdads.  I have my smoker, but i have to just haul it around on a regular trailer and unload it to cook on it.
> 
> Be nice if i had a vending trailer setup.  I would do some stuff like that if i did.



Ahhh 10-4... Yeah, I bet they make you have a license to serve to the public too. Didn't really think about that.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you sure that when you said what you said that you were being positively clear in saying what you said? Or do you wish you had said something phrased a little differently when you said what you said??



I am positively clear I may be able to see how you might construe what I could have said to have maybe been about potential weather, but am not to sure I didn't say something that could have ruled it out completely.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ahhh 10-4... Yeah, I bet they make you have a license to serve to the public too. Didn't really think about that.



Well if he needs a license, I think we have someone here that can help him figure out how to deduct the cost of it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Well if he needs a license, I think we have someone here that can help him figure out how to deduct the cost of it


 
You gonna make DEE, BBQBosses business manager??


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello my drivelers, hows life ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Hello my drivelers, hows life ?


 
How's the meth heads treating you today LLBFADM?


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's the meth heads treating you today LLBFADM?



Ain't had to deal with none today.  Seen lots of them yesterday while at the recycle yard. They was envious of my load of scrap copper and aluminium, but some how the fact that I was exercising my rights under the Open carry law, as was my brother, they kept their distance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Ain't had to deal with none today. Seen lots of them yesterday while at the recycle yard. They was envious of my load of scrap copper and aluminium, but some how the fact that I was exercising my rights under the Open carry law, as was my brother, they kept their distance.


 
Funny how that works huh??

How's the truck coming along?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Hello my drivelers, hows life ?


 Pretty good here................. you?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2011)

Afternoon folks...just hobbling thru!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...just hobbling thru!


 
Why you hobbling??? I thought it was your wrist that was broke??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...just hobbling thru!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you hobbling??? I thought it was your wrist that was broke??


He can't type wiff his toes like you............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...just hobbling thru!




No hobbling...drink more beer!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No hobbling...drink more beer!!!



That's how this all started!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you hobbling??? I thought it was your wrist that was broke??



My whole body is broke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's how this all started!



Naw....it started the day you were born!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> My whole body is broke.


 
A millinaire like you should be able to pay to have all of that fixed..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...just hobbling thru!





Jeff C. said:


> No hobbling...drink more beer!!!


Then it would be considered Wobbling


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2011)

wasting away...time for nap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> wasting away...time for nap.


 
It ain't 3pm yet.......slacker..


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funny how that works huh??
> 
> How's the truck coming along?



Moving slow on the truck, weather ain't been too condusive to working on it.

Picked up a set of buckets for it, working on aquiring the rims I want, but going slow, kinda like the cat eating the grindstone, little nibble at a time.

Hi ya Keebs, slid thru Rebecca area last week, on the way to Toomsboro and back. Thought bout you, but was in a big ole hurry, and hauling a 33 foot trailer on a 28 foot trailer, so I was sneaking home as fast as I could.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Moving slow on the truck, weather ain't been too condusive to working on it.
> 
> Picked up a set of buckets for it, working on aquiring the rims I want, but going slow, kinda like the cat eating the grindstone, little nibble at a time.
> 
> Hi ya Keebs, slid thru Rebecca area last week, on the way to Toomsboro and back. Thought bout you, but was in a big ole hurry, and hauling a 33 foot trailer on a 28 foot trailer, so I was sneaking home as fast as I could.


 
Hauling a 33 footer on a 28 footer??? You didn't go to the Polish school of Watermelon sales did you??


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hauling a 33 footer on a 28 footer??? You didn't go to the Polish school of Watermelon sales did you??



Afro American Please, I done bought a load of watermelons fo a dolla apiece, drove to Hotlanta and sold dem for a dollar apiece, an lost money, so I knowed I needed a bigger trailer.

Us ain't dumb....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Afro American Please, I done bought a load of watermelons fo a dolla apiece, drove to Hotlanta and sold dem for a dollar apiece, an lost money, so I knowed I needed a bigger trailer.
> 
> Us ain't dumb....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Moving slow on the truck, weather ain't been too condusive to working on it.
> 
> Picked up a set of buckets for it, working on aquiring the rims I want, but going slow, kinda like the cat eating the grindstone, little nibble at a time.
> 
> Hi ya Keebs, slid thru Rebecca area last week, on the way to Toomsboro and back. Thought bout you, but was in a big ole hurry, and hauling a 33 foot trailer on a 28 foot trailer, so I was sneaking home as fast as I could.


 THAT'S what I saw in the dark!!  Skeered me half to death!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S what I saw in the dark!!  Skeered me half to death!!



Somebodys big old Holstein milk cow in the middle of Hwy 112 is what done scared the fool out of me, we did a bit of creative swerving and weaving before we got straight again on that one.

Needless to say, we had to leave the windows down for a bit...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Somebodys big old Holstein milk cow in the middle of Hwy 112 is what done scared the fool out of me, we did a bit of creative swerving and weaving before we got straight again on that one.
> 
> Needless to say, we had to leave the windows down for a bit...


Bessie was out AGAIN?!??!  Gawd, I'll call Jimmy and bless him out about that for ya!!  She's a big'un, ain't she?


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Bessie was out AGAIN?!??!  Gawd, I'll call Jimmy and bless him out about that for ya!!  She's a big'un, ain't she?



Sho is


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't 3pm yet.......slacker..



Couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2011)

Whooooooot!!  Working next three nights.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot!!  Working next three nights.



At least ur workin'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> At least ur workin'.





True dat!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Couldn't wait any longer.


 
Let me know when you get financially strapped enough to have to sell off some of your knives..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know when you get financially strapped enough to have to sell off some of your knives..



YOU HONESTLY THINK YOU COULD GET ME TO SELL ANY ONE OF MY 27 TABOR KNIVES?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> YOU HONESTLY THINK YOU COULD GET ME TO SELL ANY ONE OF MY 27 TABOR KNIVES?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know when you get financially strapped enough to have to sell off some of your knives..





boneboy96 said:


> YOU HONESTLY THINK YOU COULD GET ME TO SELL ANY ONE OF MY 27 TABOR KNIVES?





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I'm thinking if you were to get Guido to whack him on his broke wrist, you might just get a couple for free!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking if you were to get Guido to whack him on his broke wrist, you might just get a couple for free!!


 
Otis has had Guido out in Texico for about 6 months now. Not really sure what that's all about..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Otis has had Guido out in Texico for about 6 months now. Not really sure what that's all about..




If he's been with Otis that long, he won't be worth killin when he gets back.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 23, 2011)

Got to feeling a bit Snakey, had to do something.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Got to feeling a bit Snakey, had to do something.





WOW !!  Looks great!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW !!  Looks great!!



Thanks Quack, you is too kind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2011)

very nice, Mr. Duke!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Got to feeling a bit Snakey, had to do something.


Very nice.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> very nice, Mr. Duke!



Thank ye Bama, them ain't no shabby flies you is making either.

How was PP Horspital today ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> very nice, Mr. Duke!





Hiya Pookie!!  You eva gonna get up this way and get these ducks??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie!!  You eva gonna get up this way and get these ducks??



Nope. Never. 
How did your gumbo turn out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Never.
> How did your gumbo turn out?






I'll bring them to ya in June on the way to PCB??

Cooking gumbo Saturday, or Sunday!!


Later guys, headed to the mines!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 23, 2011)

lurklurklurklurk


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Got to feeling a bit Snakey, had to do something.




Looks dang good Duke!!!



Seth carter said:


> lurklurklurklurk



How's da 'Kid Life' ???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

I am here, but I am still an hour behind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am here, but I am still an hour behind.




 At this rate, it won't take long to catch up....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am here, but I am still an hour behind.


I thought that only applied to Robert & MC??



Jeff C. said:


> At this rate, it won't take long to catch up....


 Izz tired............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought that only applied to Robert & MC??
> 
> 
> Izz tired............




Dat's cause you been climbin that Hump all day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought that only applied to Robert & MC??
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> At this rate, it won't take long to catch up....


I figured that I would be reading a new one this evening


Slackers


Keebs said:


> I thought that only applied to Robert & MC??
> 
> 
> Izz tired............


I crossed that line.

I am too.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's cause you been climbin that Hump all day


So THAT explains it!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


I wuvs you, though!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I figured that I would be reading a new one this evening
> 
> 
> Slackers
> ...


I bet you are!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I figured that I would be reading a new one this evening
> 
> 
> Slackers
> ...


 
You're not tired, you just adapted to that laid back Bama attitude and way of life and are having Georgia lag getting back home to the rat race..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're not tired, you just adapted to that laid back Bama attitude and way of life and are having Georgia lag getting back home to the rat race..



Traffic was awful on the way back at 530

Should have just stayed and fished a bit.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ahem!
Somebody forgot their cover charge!
Seems I'm running outta beer and gas!
Cough....gag....cough.
Well......maybe not outta gas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ahem!
> Somebody forgot their cover charge!
> Seems I'm running outta beer and gas!
> Cough....gag....cough.
> Well......maybe not outta gas!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Traffic was awful on the way back at 530
> 
> Should have just stayed and fished a bit.


 
You've got that right.



chuckb7718 said:


> Ahem!
> Somebody forgot their cover charge!
> Seems I'm running outta beer and gas!
> Cough....gag....cough.
> Well......maybe not outta gas!


 
Somebody say gas???


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



What???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2011)

baked chicken, steamed broccoli, and some sweet taters. Is it still considered a healthy meal if soul food seasoning and butter is used liberally?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> baked chicken, steamed broccoli, and some sweet taters. Is it still considered a healthy meal if soul food seasoning and butter is used liberally?



Of course it is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> baked chicken, steamed broccoli, and some sweet taters. Is it still considered a healthy meal if soul food seasoning and butter is used liberally?


 
That's the only way it qualifies..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> baked chicken, steamed broccoli, and some sweet taters. Is it still considered a healthy meal if soul food seasoning and butter is used liberally?



Is to me!
Bacon drippings, butter, salt....It's all good!
A healthy meal is one that's eaten!
Love me some broccoli....specially if it's covered in cheese!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Love me some broccoli....specially if it's covered in cheese!


 
Speaking of gas!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya'll wish my buddy a Happy Birthday!
He turned 83 today according to the vet's chart.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

OK Rob,,,,,,,,,Hobby Lobby was good for general stuff, but I feel a trip to BPS comin on tomorrow for a good supply of hackle and hair.

What do we have to do to get Snowy in the hackle supplying business??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK Rob,,,,,,,,,Hobby Lobby was good for general stuff, but I feel a trip to BPS comin on tomorrow for a good supply of hackle and hair.
> 
> What do we have to do to get Snowy in the hackle supplying business??



Ask her, i guess. Snowbabe would probably be more than happy to bag up some for a stud  muffin such as yourself.  
I hope the BPS in Atlanta is better stocked for fly tying than the one in Macon. That store was pathetic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll wish my buddy a Happy Birthday!
> He turned 83 today according to the vet's chart.



Good lookin' dog...he don't look that old


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK Rob,,,,,,,,,Hobby Lobby was good for general stuff, but I feel a trip to BPS comin on tomorrow for a good supply of hackle and hair.
> 
> What do we have to do to get Snowy in the hackle supplying business??



Miguel, your fly tyin' is lookin purty dang good!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Miguel, your fly tyin' is lookin purty dang good!!!!


 
Thanks Jeff. Still feeling my way around the materials, but I'm about to get serious and nail down a batch of one or two different patterns.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good lookin' dog...he don't look that old



Well, the pic's of him a bit younger!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK Rob,,,,,,,,,Hobby Lobby was good for general stuff, but I feel a trip to BPS comin on tomorrow for a good supply of hackle and hair.
> 
> What do we have to do to get Snowy in the hackle supplying business??





rhbama3 said:


> Ask her, i guess. Snowbabe would probably be more than happy to bag up some for a stud  muffin such as yourself.
> I hope the BPS in Atlanta is better stocked for fly tying than the one in Macon. That store was pathetic!


Ok you two!!........It's getting kind of hard to tell Ya'll apart!!............All of them hairy hooks look the same to me!!

Rob........The BPS in Macon is pitiful.........I've been to Springfield, Sevierville, Atlanta, Savannah, and Macon..........Macon is the smallest, and most poorly stocked!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks Jeff. Still feeling my way around the materials, but I'm about to get serious and nail down a batch of one or two different patterns.



I just finished my first attempt at a palolo worm tarpon fly for one of my surgeons. Wrapping rabbit zonker around 3 inches of 30 pound test line was a lot harder to do than i thought it would be!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ok you two!!........It's getting kind of hard to tell Ya'll apart!!............All of them hairy hooks look the same to me!!
> 
> Rob........The BPS in Macon is pitiful.........I've been to Springfield, Sevierville, Atlanta, Savannah, and Macon..........Macon is the smallest, and most poorly stocked!!


 
He's the one with the  surgical mask and splatter shield.

I'm the one with the paper thin wallet...



rhbama3 said:


> I just finished my first attempt at a palolo worm tarpon fly for one of my surgeons. Wrapping rabbit zonker around 3 inches of 30 pound test line was a lot harder to do than i thought it would be!


 
I didn't understand a word you just said, but I'll definitely be looking it up.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's the one with the  surgical mask and splatter shield.
> 
> I'm the one with the paper thin wallet...
> 
> ...


I've got one of them!!........I might recognize you in a crowd!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ok you two!!........It's getting kind of hard to tell Ya'll apart!!............All of them hairy hooks look the same to me!!
> 
> Rob........The BPS in Macon is pitiful.........I've been to Springfield, Sevierville, Atlanta, Savannah, and Macon..........Macon is the smallest, and most poorly stocked!!




One of them only ties Spanish flys


----------



## baldfish (Feb 23, 2011)

How yall doin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> One of them only ties Spanish flys





baldfish said:


> How yall doin



Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's the one with the  surgical mask and splatter shield.
> 
> I'm the one with the paper thin wallet...
> 
> ...



Here's my attempt: 2/0 Owners hook with 30 pound monofiliment wrapped with crosscut rabbit zonker. Glued the thread wraps to mono on top of hok and then wrapped thread down length and tied zonker at end. Spiral wrapped back up hook and tied off. Fl. yellow kiptail tied short and wrapped around front end of hook. 
It's okay for first attempt, but i think it would look more natural with a thinner profile. Hopefully, when it's wet it'll look streamlined.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've got one of them!!........I might recognize you in a crowd!!


 




Jeff C. said:


> One of them only ties Spanish flys


 




baldfish said:


> How yall doin


How's it goin Charlie?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Here's my attempt: 2/0 Owners hook with 30 pound monofiliment wrapped with crosscut rabbit zonker. Glued the thread wraps to mono on top of hok and then wrapped thread down length and tied zonker at end. Spiral wrapped back up hook and tied off. Fl. yellow kiptail tied short and wrapped around front end of hook.
> It's okay for first attempt, but i think it would look more natural with a thinner profile. Hopefully, when it's wet it'll look streamlined.


 
Looks dang good to me. According to Barrett Christianson they do some trimming if needed after casting it a few times.


----------



## baldfish (Feb 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's it goin Charlie?



It's goin good so far Pigmy and Miguel

Bama you and Miguel sure play with your flies abunchsome say that'll make you go blind


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks dang good to me. According to Barrett Christianson they do some trimming if needed after casting it a few times.



I thought about trimming it, but decided to hold off. The little boogers remind me of a red san juan worm with a tan/cream colored head. I think his chances of actually hitting a worm hatch are low, but hey! He'll have a couple in the box just in case.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

baldfish said:


> It's goin good so far Pigmy and Miguel
> 
> Bama you and Miguel sure play with your flies abunchsome say that'll make you go blind


 
Too late, I already use glasses and a magnifying lamp, and sometimes that doesn't help..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2011)

baldfish said:


> It's goin good so far Pigmy and Miguel
> 
> Bama you and Miguel sure play with your flies abunchsome say that'll make you go blind


Yeah, but you make it sound like a bad thing. 
oh yeah...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2011)

Come on 10 O'Clock...want to go home and take a pill!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wazzup Charlie!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Come on 10 O'Clock...want to go home and take a pill!



Blue or red


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Bama you and Miguel sure play with your flies abunchsome say that'll make you go blind





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too late, I already use glasses and a magnifying lamp, and sometimes that doesn't help..


Sounds like it is about time to cut back!!



rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but you make it sound like a bad thing.
> oh yeah...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Blue or red


 
 I bet it's yellow..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like it is about time to cut back!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Come on 10 O'Clock...want to go home and take a pill!


So many things to say here!!...........Red, Yellow, or Blue!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like it is about time to cut back!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 


RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 
Troublemakers...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Troublemakers...


Call em like I see em...........Wait a minute.......Let me get my Bi-focals!!


----------



## Otis (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too late, I already use glasses and a magnifying lamp, and sometimes that doesn't help..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Otis said:


>


 
Which one of us are you? Larry, Curly or Moe??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

Otis said:


>


You're a Texican!!.......We don't need your help here!!


----------



## Otis (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one of us are you? Larry, Curly or Moe??


 


I'll be Moe 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> You're a Texican!!.......We don't need your help here!!


 


True, I can't even t y p e   s l o w   e n o u g h for some from jawja to understand


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a quick drive by to say hey and goodnight.  It's been a busy week around here.

10 hours to go, and then it will be time to celebrate!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just a quick drive by to say hey and goodnight.  It's been a busy week around here.
> 
> 10 hours to go, and then it will be time to celebrate!!


Good Luck!
and

Good Night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just a quick drive by to say hey and goodnight. It's been a busy week around here.
> 
> 10 hours to go, and then it will be time to celebrate!!


 
You bringin the booze??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You bringin the booze??



Nope.  I always the DD.  But I am bring cake and balloons!  It's going to be a double celebration tomorrow night, at a Japanese Steak House.  

We will be celebrating a birthday and the ending to a very long year for me and my kids.  No matter how it goes, it will be all over with.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck!
> and
> 
> Good Night!



Thank you, Keebs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

Otis said:


> I'll be Moe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you T Y P E   S L O W   E N O U G H   F O R Mark??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nope.  I always the DD.  But I am bring cake and balloons!  It's going to be a double celebration tomorrow night, at a Japanese Steak House.
> 
> We will be celebrating a birthday and the ending to a very long year for me and my kids.  No matter how it goes, it will be all over with.



A new beginning,  Congrats


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A new beginning, Congrats


 
With balloons!!!


----------



## Otis (Feb 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A new beginning, Congrats


 


Miguel says he can provoke you into banning yo self...jus' sayin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Otis said:


> Miguel says he can provoke you into banning yo self...jus' sayin'


 
He bans himself weekly, just to stay in practice for jackwagon's like you..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

Otis said:


> Miguel says he can provoke you into banning yo self...jus' sayin'





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He bans himself weekly, just to stay in practice for jackwagon's like you..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

Good night Folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night Folks!!


 
Later Mitch.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night Folks!!



Night Brother


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2011)

What you hear is Thursday wanting in.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm UP!! Dangit man!


----------



## baldfish (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm UP!! Dangit man!



That comes with the farm chicken woman
Gettin up w/ tha birds


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

baldfish said:


> That comes with the farm chicken woman
> Gettin up w/ tha birds



No... by a knock on the door from the S.O. about loose donkeys


----------



## baldfish (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> No... by a knock on the door from the S.O. about loose donkeys



Well get out there and fix the fence Snowfarmer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nope.  I always the DD.  But I am bring cake and balloons!  It's going to be a double celebration tomorrow night, at a Japanese Steak House.
> 
> We will be celebrating a birthday and the ending to a very long year for me and my kids.  No matter how it goes, it will be all over with.





Laaaaaaaawd, she's beginning to type like Tripod!!!


What kind of company has a mandatory meeting at 7 am after half it's employees just got thru working 12 hrs on the backside??


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Well get out there and fix the fence Snowfarmer



I will... eventually  Dang donkeys


----------



## baldfish (Feb 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaawd, she's beginning to type like Tripod!!!
> 
> 
> What kind of company has a mandatory meeting at 7 am after half it's employees just got thru working 12 hrs on the backside??



Moanin Quack 
Don't worry about she better lookin than tripod


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Moanin Quack
> Don't worry about she better lookin than tripod



You dang shore got the better looking part right !!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Feb 24, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You dang shore got the better looking part right !!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

mornin peeps!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I will... eventually  Dang donkeys



Moanin love!!




baldfish said:


> Moanin Quack
> Don't worry about she better lookin than tripod




Ya idjit, NOW you're typing like Tripod!!




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You dang shore got the better looking part right !!!!!





You called??  Wanna play some Nekkid Twista??




I'm outta her folks, my hiney is dragging da ground!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaawd, she's beginning to type like Tripod!!!
> 
> 
> What kind of company has a mandatory meeting at 7 am after half it's employees just got thru working 12 hrs on the backside??





baldfish said:


> Moanin Quack
> Don't worry about she better lookin than tripod





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You dang shore got the better looking part right !!!!!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin peeps!!


Morning TIm 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin love!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Night Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

LOOOOK!!!!!!!










I can *almost* see FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!
 Doc seems to think Dooby is a MinPin/Cheewahwah mix, no Wiener dog........ 
But he will be a new man later on today!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 our timing is off this morning!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Chief, what times your appointment today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Mornin folks.....gotta go see about the Knee dis mornin'


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> our timing is off this morning!


I still on bama time


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....gotta go see about the Knee dis mornin'



Let us know brother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> LOOOOK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boudreaux is already actin' like a NEW man....he stands out there in the pasture wiff a limp wrist when he's pointing at sumpin now



Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, what times your appointment today?



10:30 ...gotta get ready real soon!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I still on bama time
> 
> 
> Let us know brother.



Will do....don't know if they'll send me for an MRI or what, yet....

Thanks


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I still on bama time
> Let us know brother.


That place sure does have a strange affect on folks   



Jeff C. said:


> Boudreaux is already actin' like a NEW man....he stands out there in the pasture wiff a limp wrist when he's pointing at sumpin now
> 10:30 ...gotta get ready real soon!!


Don't hold back & tell the doc everything!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That place sure does have a strange affect on folks
> 
> 
> Don't hold back & tell the doc everything!



I'm more concerned about HIM telling me everything...I may even go get a second opinion before I do anything


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm more concerned about HIM telling me everything...I may even go get a second opinion before I do anything


Second opinions aren't a bad idea, just don't try to be "macho" & say it isn't "that bad" is what I was getting at........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Second opinions aren't a bad idea, just don't try to be "macho" & say it isn't "that bad" is what I was getting at........



Who me..not a chance 

Yeah...at first that's what I thought, until it started keeping me awake at night

Thanks to Obamacare, MizT's company had to change Insurance providers and now we have a $2500.00 deductible


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Bbl....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

2-1/2HRS til my weekend starts.     Off to the gun stores i will go.  

Tripod- Dont tell Jess im going to the gun shop, please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Mernin milchers..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 2-1/2HRS til my weekend starts.     Off to the gun stores i will go.
> 
> Tripod- Dont tell Jess im going to the gun shop, please.



I won't even tell Courtney your going.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Who me..not a chance
> 
> Yeah...at first that's what I thought, until it started keeping me awake at night
> 
> Thanks to Obamacare, MizT's company had to change Insurance providers and now we have a $2500.00 deductible


Good............ don't get me started on insurance......... I have it, but can't afford to use it!



BBQBOSS said:


> 2-1/2HRS til my weekend starts.     Off to the gun stores i will go.
> 
> Tripod- Dont tell Jess im going to the gun shop, please.


Can I?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin milchers..


 Goood Mornin shuggums!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good............ don't get me started on insurance......... I have it, but can't afford to use it!
> 
> 
> Can I?
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  Purty Please.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## bigox911 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bbl....



Big bodied latinas?  I'd chase em too   Good hunting brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>


Don't you have some paperwork to do?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  Purty Please.


Now could I really do that to you??????



KYBOWHUNTER said:


>


 hello tall quiet stranger.................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you have some paperwork to do?


Now you're starting to SOUND like Bama toooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you have some paperwork to do?


I figured that would draw a response. Paperwork, coronaries, valves....... they are wearing me down


Keebs said:


> Now could I really do that to you??????
> 
> 
> hello tall quiet stranger.................


Hey darlin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I figured that would draw a response. Paperwork, coronaries, valves....... they are wearing me down
> 
> Hey darlin!!!


How's the kidlets doing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now you're starting to SOUND like Bama toooo!!!!!!!!!


 


Hmmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How's the kidlets doing?


 
Kidlets?? Have you seen Shelby's pic's lately??
That's why he's really so tired, he stays up all night with a shotgun chasing the boys off.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 24, 2011)

Morning folks...just a quick fly-by before my tbprw gets me back to my honey do list....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> Morning folks...just a quick fly-by before my tbprw gets me back to my honey do list....


 
Now you're typing in code like the Aussie!!!

Mornin Bro' hows it feel to have the ball and chain re-attached?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> Morning folks...just a quick fly-by before my tbprw gets me back to my honey do list....



I hope some fishing on that boat is on the list


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kidlets?? Have you seen Shelby's pic's lately??
> That's why he's really so tired, he stays up all night with a shotgun chasing the boys off.


Miss Shebly will always be a "kidlet" to me, even though I have to look up at her!!



Nautical Son said:


> Morning folks...just a quick fly-by before my tbprw gets me back to my honey do list....


 get used to it, supposedly that list never ends.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How's the kidlets doing?



They are good, Shelby has her learners permit......the roads will never be the same!!! Lil Red is just cruising along!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> They are good, Shelby has her learners permit!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> They are good, Shelby has her learners permit......the roads will never be the same!!! Lil Red is just cruising along!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Collin's next..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Collin's next..............


 
Bull,,,,,,,,hockey. I'm not lettin him get his until he is 32..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You can say that again!!! I am having to double my nerve pill dose.....and she wants to drive everywhere!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You can say that again!!! I am having to double my nerve pill dose.....and she wants to drive everywhere!!!!


 
I hope she's driving the tank...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bull,,,,,,,,hockey. I'm not lettin him get his until he is 32..


MmmmHHmmmm, lemme know how that works out for ya!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You can say that again!!! I am having to double my nerve pill dose.....and she wants to drive everywhere!!!!


Darlin', I promise, if she can drive in Albany, she can drive ANYWHERE, even 'hotlanta!!  Put your blinders on, take your nerve pill, grip the seat & let'er drive!!  (Tell her Aunt Keebs is pulling for her!! )


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope she's driving the tank...



She is driving the Grand Cherokee......tank is parked for now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHHmmmm, lemme know how that works out for ya!
> 
> 
> Darlin', I promise, if she can drive in Albany, she can drive ANYWHERE, even 'hotlanta!! Put your blinders on, take your nerve pill, grip the seat & let'er drive!! (Tell her Aunt Keebs is pulling for her!! )


 
Ummm, Keebs. Albany traffic at it's very worst is like the empty freeway holiday traffic in Atlanta. Trust me on that one.

I'm gonna make Colin get a CDL and drive a Semi for his first car..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> She is driving the Grand Cherokee......tank is parked for now


 
Did you weld bumper tubing all around it's exterior?? Just sayin.. Dang, and I was thinking of camping at Chehaw for spring break, but knowing that she's on the loose with a 3,000 lb weapon I may have to rethink that strategy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Morning all , boy the computer is    s      l     o      w       t     h        i        s                m                  o              r               n            i           n                   g


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you weld bumper tubing all around it's exterior?? Just sayin.. Dang, and I was thinking of camping at Chehaw for spring break, but knowing that she's on the loose with a 3,000 lb weapon I may have to rethink that strategy.



I put a restrictor plate on the engine and removed 4 of the spark plugs, I also put in an electronic rev limiter


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I put a restrictor plate on the engine and removed 4 of the spark plugs, I also put in an electronic rev limiter


 
I hope you pulled out all of the other seats too so them boys wouldn't be wantin to ride with her..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you pulled out all of the other seats too so them boys wouldn't be wantin to ride with her..



got them wired with 10K voltage plates.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> got them wired with 10K voltage plates.......


 
How tall is Dean now??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

He is outgrowing the jeans I bought him 2 months ago......starting to look like he is getting ready for the flood


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> He is outgrowing the jeans I bought him 2 months ago......starting to look like he is getting ready for the flood


 
 We are having that issue as well. Colin's knees are hurting and he's eating like a horse. That happens everytime he hits a growth spurt.

I told the wife that he'll be 12 in May and is going to grow out of his little boy phase over this summer. She didn't like hearing that she was about to lose her little boy..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are having that issue as well. Colin's knees are hurting and he's eating like a horse. That happens everytime he hits a growth spurt.
> 
> I told the wife that he'll be 12 in May and is going to grow out of his little boy phase over this summer. She didn't like hearing that she was about to lose her little boy..



I hear ya...... Dean is still in his inquisitive phase, as well as his innocent phase too........yet he knows how to wrap the young ladies around his finger. He had a group of them giving him attention at the GA/FLA game in J'Ville last year


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I hear ya...... Dean is still in his inquisitive phase, as well as his innocent phase too........yet he knows how to wrap the young ladies around his finger. He had a group of them giving him attention at the GA/FLA game in J'Ville last year


 
Colin gets ill if you ask him about girls. The longer he stays that way the better as far as I'm concerned..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, Keebs. Albany traffic at it's very worst is like the empty freeway holiday traffic in Atlanta. Trust me on that one.
> 
> I'm gonna make Colin get a CDL and drive a Semi for his first car..


Uuuummmm, Spooter, they's idiots in Albany as well.............. 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning all , boy the computer is    s      l     o      w       t     h        i        s                m                  o              r               n            i           n                   g


 sure it's the computer???



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I put a restrictor plate on the engine and removed 4 of the spark plugs, I also put in an electronic rev limiter





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you pulled out all of the other seats too so them boys wouldn't be wantin to ride with her..





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> got them wired with 10K voltage plates.......


Good Lawd ya'll are awful!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummmm, Spooter, they's idiots in Albany as well..............
> 
> 
> sure it's the computer???
> ...



hhmmm, well, ok, but , maybe so


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> hhmmm, well, ok, but , maybe so



Where ya headed for lunch today??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummmm, Spooter, they's idiots in Albany as well..............
> 
> 
> sure it's the computer???
> ...



Fix it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fix it


 That is debatable, yaknow?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where ya headed for lunch today??



aint sure yet , maybe sonic


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 24, 2011)

Lunchtime fly-by.   HOWDY Folks.    Just a sliding in under the radar to see how ya folks are a doing.


Peace out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummmm, Spooter, they's idiots in Albany as well..............


 
Y'all have a few hundred idiots on the road at any one time. We have 4 million.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> aint sure yet , maybe sonic





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Lunchtime fly-by.   HOWDY Folks.    Just a sliding in under the radar to see how ya folks are a doing.
> Peace out.


Hiya Kim!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

_Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me, I want people to _
_know 'why' I look this way. I've traveled a long way and some of them roads _
_weren't paved. _


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me, I want people to _
> _know 'why' I look this way. I've traveled a long way and some of them roads _
> _weren't paved. _



I wish you would give that poor rabbit that carrot, what you ettin today


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I wish you would give that poor rabbit that carrot, what you ettin today


That ain't me keeping it from it............ it's the mystical, mysterious keepers of the internetwebbeythingahmabob doing it!
I think I've decided on a big ol baked tater and see what all I can find in the fridge to put on it...........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

hmmmm where shall i go for lunch since im off work now?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmm where shall i go for lunch since im off work now?



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm  Taco Bell always good.  Kinda


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmm where shall i go for lunch since im off work now?


I thought you always went to the place that's like Hooter's but isn't Hooter's so you can look at the girls that are like the Hooter's girls that aren't Hooter's girls...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmm where shall i go for lunch since im off work now?


 
Tilted Kilt??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Just as expected....won't know anything 100% until I get an MRI!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

Im at taco mac.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just as expected....won't know anything 100% until I get an MRI!!!


 
Will a PBR do in the meantime?? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Im at taco mac.


 
Jackleg...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will a PBR do in the meantime??
> 
> 
> 
> Jackleg...



Absolutely


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just as expected....won't know anything 100% until I get an MRI!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




Ahhh.....no biggie!!!! Just another $500.00, or so!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh.....no biggie!!!! Just another $500.00, or so!!!


 
boneboy will give you a loan. He's loaded...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> boneboy will give you a loan. He's loaded...




Yo boneboy....where you is.....ol buddy.....o pal???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh.....no biggie!!!! Just another $500.00, or so!!!






Jeff C. said:


> Yo boneboy....where you is.....ol buddy.....o pal???


He's................ oh, wait, never mind.............


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo boneboy....where you is.....ol buddy.....o pal???



You rang?


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 24, 2011)

dang free beer now....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

Sho is nice being off til monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You rang?




Miguel told me you are loaded.....just checkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> dang free beer now....








BBQBOSS said:


> Sho is nice being off til monday.





What time is da party startin on Sat.?????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What time is da party startin on Sat.?????



When i wake up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> When i wake up.


 
Is that the same thing as recovering from a hangover??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the same thing as recovering from a hangover??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Miguel told me you are loaded.....just checkin



Well if you mean I'm full of it, then yeah I'm loaded!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well if you mean I'm full of it, then yeah I'm loaded!


 
Like a baked potato..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2011)

Pfffffffffffft . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffft . . .


 
Brocolli for dinner huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brocolli for dinner huh?





Chili dogs and pickled eggs . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chili dogs and pickled eggs . . .


 
With beer??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Miguel told me you are loaded.....just checkin





boneboy96 said:


> Well if you mean I'm full of it, then yeah I'm loaded!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like a baked potato..



Yum...bacon and chives, sour cream and butter.   Melt some cheddar on top...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yum...bacon and chives, sour cream and butter. Melt some cheddar on top...


 
You forgot the chili. Quack has some used that he can loan you.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chili dogs and pickled eggs . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> With beer??



 Please allow Miss Dawn to sirvive this night


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

where is a good restaurant to get some good fried catfish in woodstock/canton/holly springs???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> where is a good restaurant to get some good fried catfish in woodstock/canton/holly springs???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

We're gonna go to a catfish hangout just east of Monroe tomorrow night, but that's a fer piece from your neck of da' woods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Y'all done moved da 'cafe' on me???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2011)

work all day and then go to traffic court with my daughter for the afternoon festivities. Bubbette is hauling booty to Atlanta to try and catch a flight to Phoenix, but it's gonna be CLOSE!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all done moved da 'cafe' on me???


 




rhbama3 said:


> work all day and then go to traffic court with my daughter for the afternoon festivities. Bubbette is hauling booty to Atlanta to try and catch a flight to Phoenix, but it's gonna be CLOSE!!!


Man, hope she makes it safely..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, hope she makes it safely..



I just hope they let her on the plane. She's gonna be well after that "2 hour before flight" window. 
The timeframe got blown outta the water with the long wait at Juvenile traffic court.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I just hope they let her on the plane. She's gonna be well after that "2 hour before flight" window.
> The timeframe got blown outta the water with the long wait at Juvenile traffic court.


 
Tell her to go for the body frisk, it's quicker..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her to go for the body frisk, it's quicker..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her to go for the body frisk, it's quicker..



And how would ya know that, Mr. TSA?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like a baked potato..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffft . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brocolli for dinner huh?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chili dogs and pickled eggs . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> With beer??





boneboy96 said:


> Yum...bacon and chives, sour cream and butter.   Melt some cheddar on top...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot the chili. Quack has some used that he can loan you.





BBQBOSS said:


> where is a good restaurant to get some good fried catfish in woodstock/canton/holly springs???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're gonna go to a catfish hangout just east of Monroe tomorrow night, but that's a fer piece from your neck of da' woods.





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all done moved da 'cafe' on me???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, hope she makes it safely..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> And how would ya know that, Mr. TSA?


 
I'll tell you if you give me a dollar for every post in my post count...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll tell you if you give me a dollar for every post in my post count that had any substance...



There...fixed it for ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya!


 
I'll take that too. We'll let Elfiii be the arbitor on that tally..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll take that too. We'll let Elfiii be the arbitor on that tally..



What's this WE crap?   You got a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What's this WE crap? You got a mouse in your pocket?


 
Maybe...


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 24, 2011)

I hate everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I hate everyone




Tell us about it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I hate everyone


 
Starbucks mess up your latte again??


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell us about it....



Its just in general...I need to learn to let things go.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Starbucks mess up your latte again??



I always get a big bold black there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Its just in general...I need to learn to let things go.


 
You try Ex-Lax??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Its just in general...I need to learn to let things go.



Tell Dr. Bob all about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Tell Dr. Bob all about it.


 
You are a psyci,,,,,,,,,psycho,,,,,,,,sycha,,,,,,,,,head doctor????


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Tell Dr. Bob all about it.



Well this one time......at band camp....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are a psyci,,,,,,,,,psycho,,,,,,,,sycha,,,,,,,,,head doctor????



More like a head case!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Well this one time......at band camp....



Let me guess...you played the tuba and no one would help you carry that sucka.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Well this one time......at band camp....


 

That was YOU!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Its just in general...I need to learn to let things go.




It's that PF ain't it???


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Tired...need a shower & a cold one...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Evenin Folks! How yall doin tonight


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

What's for supper???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Tired...need a shower & a cold one...




Didja catch anything???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Folks! How yall doin tonight


 
Hiya Sis!!! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's for supper???


 
Baked ham, green beans, sweet taters and hot flaky biscuits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Folks! How yall doin tonight




Not bad.....you??? 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's for supper???




Good question....Howdy doo KBH???


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

OK...time to haul my tired butt home.   Later peeps.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Baked ham, green beans, sweet taters and hot flaky biscuits.



Sounds good to me


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good question....Howdy doo KBH???



Evenin' JC......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya Sis!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Baked ham, green beans, sweet taters and hot flaky biscuits.




Starvin' now....


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Didja catch anything???



Yeah, had a pretty good day on West Point. fished about 10 hrs pretty hard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...time to haul my tired butt home. Later peeps.


 
See ya' on the flip side Bob.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Sounds good to me


 
And enough ham n biskits left for breakfast in the mernin..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya Sis!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Baked ham, green beans, sweet taters and hot flaky biscuits.



That does sound good. I been gnawing on beef jerky n sharp chedder all day...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah, had a pretty good day on West Point. fished about 10 hrs pretty hard.




You'll be out like a light soon then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Jranger said:


> That does sound good. I been gnawing on beef jerky n sharp chedder all day...


 
Hmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,you'll pay for that one later tonight..


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 24, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3a2_1298516254"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3a2_1298516254" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,you'll pay for that one later tonight..



Probably take a few days...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See ya' on the flip side Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> And enough ham n biskits left for breakfast in the mernin..



I'll bring the coffee!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3a2_1298516254"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3a2_1298516254" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>




Gonna give me bad lake dreams with that thing....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Jranger said:


> That does sound good. I been gnawing on beef jerky n sharp chedder all day...



......may be a little aromatic later


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

ggrrrrr.....................


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ggrrrrr.....................



Are we a happy camper tonight???


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya Sis!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Baked ham, green beans, sweet taters and hot flaky biscuits.


Hey Bro!!! Colin gonna be taller then you before long  


Jeff C. said:


> Not bad.....you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whooped! Too many trips to town... think we moved more lumber today then it takes to build a house 


boneboy96 said:


> OK...time to haul my tired butt home.   Later peeps.


Later Bob 


Jranger said:


> Yeah, had a pretty good day on West Point. fished about 10 hrs pretty hard.



Sounds like a good day J!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ggrrrrr.....................



Hiya Keebs


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Hiya Snowy...
Yeah any day on the lake is a good day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2011)

well, Bubbette says she's 30 minutes from the airport in Atlanta. Her flight leaves at 9:45 so she may actually make it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What's this WE crap?   You got a mouse in your pocket?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe...


Your getting kinda kinky in your old age!!



SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Folks! How yall doin tonight


Hey Snowy!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's for supper???


Fixing to throw some hamburgers on the grill......Just waiting on the coals to get hot


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Are we a happy camper tonight???


not yet............... gawd I hate *stup......idj........ly..........*PEOPLE!!!  no, no one from here, but GAWD!!!



Jranger said:


> Hiya Keebs


where's da fish?



SnowHunter said:


> Whooped! Too many trips to town... think we moved more lumber today then it takes to build a house


 fix da fence, sista?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ggrrrrr.....................



awww....... wassah mattah Keeby weeby?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fixing to throw some hamburgers on the grill......Just waiting on the coals to get hot



I like mine with lettuce and tomato, Heinz 57 and french fried potato's.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ggrrrrr.....................



Fuel prices went up, yup, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> not yet............... gawd I hate *stup......idj........ly..........*PEOPLE!!!  no, no one from here, but GAWD!!!
> 
> 
> where's da fish?
> ...



Posted a couple of pics on fb. Can't post em here for my competition to see. ..


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Hiya Snowy...
> Yeah any day on the lake is a good day.


Yup, I hear ya! 


rhbama3 said:


> well, Bubbette says she's 30 minutes from the airport in Atlanta. Her flight leaves at 9:45 so she may actually make it.


GO BUBBETTE!!!! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Your getting kinda kinky in your old age!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Fixing to throw some hamburgers on the grill......Just waiting on the coals to get hot


Hey Mitch 



Keebs said:


> not yet............... gawd I hate *stup......idj........ly..........*PEOPLE!!!  no, no one from here, but GAWD!!!
> 
> 
> where's da fish?
> ...


Nope 

Aint been home since about 9am  too dark now


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3a2_1298516254"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3a2_1298516254" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Your getting kinda kinky in your old age!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Fixing to throw some hamburgers on the grill......Just waiting on the coals to get hot




Y'all killin me wiff this food talk.....I need to go eat



Keebs said:


> not yet............... gawd I hate *stup......idj........ly..........*PEOPLE!!!  no, no one from here, but GAWD!!!
> 
> 
> where's da fish?
> ...




Talk to deermeat 270


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> awww....... wassah mattah Keeby weeby?


just someone I "knew" spreading MALICIOUS lies about her soon to be ex on FB & all her "Friends" eating up her lies..........ggggrrrr, just burns me up something can't be done about it!!



SnowHunter said:


> Fuel prices went up, yup, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


That ain't helped none, glad we fueled up the big Dodge yesterday at 3.08 but topped my off today at 3.35!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll bring the coffee!!!!


 
Bring it bro'



Keebs said:


> ggrrrrr.....................


 
Whassamatta Shuggums?



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro!!! Colin gonna be taller then you before long


Shhhhhhhh



rhbama3 said:


> well, Bubbette says she's 30 minutes from the airport in Atlanta. Her flight leaves at 9:45 so she may actually make it.


 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Your getting kinda kinky in your old age!!


 
Gettin?



Keebs said:


> not yet............... gawd I hate *stup......idj........ly..........*PEOPLE!!! no, no one from here, but GAWD!!!


 
So you been hangin out in the Sports and Political forums too?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Fuel prices went up, yup, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


25 cents overnight! 
gas is 3.30 a gallon here this afternoon. Afraid we'll be over $4 by mid week. 


Keebs said:


> just someone I "knew" spreading MALICIOUS lies about her soon to be ex on FB & all her "Friends" eating up her lies..........ggggrrrr, just burns me up something can't be done about it!!
> 
> 
> That ain't helped none, glad we fueled up the big Dodge yesterday at 3.08 but topped my off today at 3.35!!


I haven't been to facebook for a month.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassamatta Shuggums?
> 
> So you been hangin out in the Sports and Political forums too?


incoming & maybe I should go there instead of FB



rhbama3 said:


> 25 cents overnight!
> gas is 3.30 a gallon here this afternoon. Afraid we'll be over $4 by mid week.
> 
> I haven't been to facebook for a month.


I'm thinking the PF may be where I need to be instead of FB gggggrrrrrr


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> just someone I "knew" spreading MALICIOUS lies about her soon to be ex on FB & all her "Friends" eating up her lies..........ggggrrrr, just burns me up something can't be done about it!!



gotta love FB......just the perfect place to air out the dirty laundry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> incoming & maybe I should go there instead of FB
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the PF may be where I need to be instead of FB gggggrrrrrr


 
Only liberals over there. They're fun to punch around..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gotta love FB......just the perfect place to air out the dirty laundry.


 
Ya' gotta be careful with that stuff. I heard Bigfeets likes em'....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya' gotta be careful with that stuff. I heard Bigfeets likes em'....



Bigfeets.....and Big Brother.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gotta love FB......just the perfect place to air out the dirty laundry.


And some REALLY take it over board!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only liberals over there. They're fun to punch around..


you're liberal????
(I've seen you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya' gotta be careful with that stuff. I heard Bigfeets likes em'....


Bigfeets likes dirty laundry??  I thought they liked zagguts candy bars????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Bigfeets.....and Big Brother.....


 
Boneboy likes em' too???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneboy likes em' too???


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneboy likes em' too???





KYBOWHUNTER said:


>



What?????????????????


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, where are my manners...Hi ya everybody!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sorry, where are my manners...Hi ya everybody!


 
Hiya Big Brother..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What?????????????????



.........ummmmm Miguel started it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Smoked Cheddar cheese, Venison day suasage, and crackers for a little snack..... HomemadeTater soup warmin up


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

How ya doing Snowyfuzzaliciousbabemama?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya Big Brother..


Don't Hiya Big Brother me...


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .........ummmmm Miguel started it.....


He's good at instigating!   


Jeff C. said:


> Smoked Cheddar cheese, Venison day suasage, and crackers for a little snack..... HomemadeTater soup warmin up



Sounds yummy there Jeffro!~


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .........ummmmm Miguel started it.....


 
Traitor,,,,,,,,,,no ham n biskits for you..



Jeff C. said:


> Smoked Cheddar cheese, Venison day suasage, and crackers for a little snack..... HomemadeTater soup warmin up


 
Now that sounds yummy..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Allie and i just finished a chicken dinner from Zaxby's. Bubbette is sitting in the Atlanta airport and checked in so.....................
I get the bed all to myself tonight!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Traitor,,,,,,,,,,no ham n biskits for you..
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds yummy..



Who??? Me??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sorry, where are my manners...Hi ya everybody!


Dat was a quick nap............. here, lemme wipe the drool off yur mouth, you were snoring again...............



Jeff C. said:


> Smoked Cheddar cheese, Venison day suasage, and crackers for a little snack..... HomemadeTater soup warmin up


Oh wow, that sounds DE-LISCH!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Allie and i just finished a chicken dinner from Zaxby's. Bubbette is sitting in the Atlanta airport and checked in so.....................
> I get the bed all to myself tonight!


 
That is good news...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> just someone I "knew" spreading MALICIOUS lies about her soon to be ex on FB & all her "Friends" eating up her lies..........ggggrrrr, just burns me up something can't be done about it!!
> 
> 
> That ain't helped none, glad we fueled up the big Dodge yesterday at 3.08 but topped my off today at 3.35!!


YEOWCH! 



rhbama3 said:


> 25 cents overnight!
> gas is 3.30 a gallon here this afternoon. Afraid we'll be over $4 by mid week.
> 
> I haven't been to facebook for a month.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Fuel prices went up, yup, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr





Keebs said:


> just someone I "knew" spreading MALICIOUS lies about her soon to be ex on FB & all her "Friends" eating up her lies..........ggggrrrr, just burns me up something can't be done about it!!
> 
> 
> That ain't helped none, glad we fueled up the big Dodge yesterday at 3.08 but topped my off today at 3.35!!



I filled up the other day for $2.98 .      Costco


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> How ya doing Snowyfuzzaliciousbabemama?


I iz doin goooooooooooooooood Bob  Howz you? 


rhbama3 said:


> Allie and i just finished a chicken dinner from Zaxby's. Bubbette is sitting in the Atlanta airport and checked in so.....................
> I get the bed all to myself tonight!



Glad Bubbette made it! 

Ahh.. full sprawl room!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahh.. full sprawl room!


 
Ewww,,,,,,,I really didn't need that visual....


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I filled up the other day for $2.98 .      Costco



 

GP just down from the house, cheapest around, $3.57 a gal for diesel... we don't own any gas burners  Saturday, we'll be puttin 137 gallons in the F250  ouch!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dat was a quick nap............. here, lemme wipe the drool off yur mouth, you were snoring again...............
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that sounds DE-LISCH!!



Thanks...don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you to wipe up after me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> GP just down from the house, cheapest around, $3.57 a gal for diesel... we don't own any gas burners  Saturday, we'll be puttin 137 gallons in the F250  ouch!



Got a 2nd mortgage?   That's gonna be like $400.     What do you have, dual tanks and a extra in the back?     I freak when I hit 18 gals and break over $50.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Allie and i just finished a chicken dinner from Zaxby's. Bubbette is sitting in the Atlanta airport and checked in so.....................
> I get the bed all to myself tonight!


Ohman, I LOVED havin the waterbed to myself................ occasionally...................



SnowHunter said:


> YEOWCH!


Yeah, I know!



boneboy96 said:


> I filled up the other day for $2.98 .      Costco


Try it now & see what ya pay!


SnowHunter said:


> GP just down from the house, cheapest around, $3.57 a gal for diesel... we don't own any gas burners  Saturday, we'll be puttin 137 gallons in the F250  ouch!


 THAT'S gonna HURT!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Poor FFF spend all day in court and when it was all said and done the stinkin Judge said he would think about it and let them know later... I'd hate to have to live with that anticipation..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks...don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you to wipe up after me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ewww,,,,,,,I really didn't need that visual....



Well, in our house, it means Splat sprawled across BOTH pillows  Its a california king for goodness sake


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor FFF spend all day in court and when it was all said and done the stinkin Judge said he would think about it and let them know later... I'd hate to have to live with that anticipation..



Oh my.      She's probably not a happy camper right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor FFF spend all day in court and when it was all said and done the stinkin Judge said he would think about it and let them know later... I'd hate to have to live with that anticipation..



doesn't give you a good vibe does it?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor FFF spend all day in court and when it was all said and done the stinkin Judge said he would think about it and let them know later... I'd hate to have to live with that anticipation..


 Well DAng!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Got a 2nd mortgage?   That's gonna be like $400.     What do you have, dual tanks and a extra in the back?     I freak when I hit 18 gals and break over $50.


tax check  We'll prolly not do it again, ever  Got two 17 gal tanks and a 103 gal fuel cell in the bed



Keebs said:


> Ohman, I LOVED havin the waterbed to myself................ occasionally...................
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know!
> ...


Oh yes, but it'll last a while 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor FFF spend all day in court and when it was all said and done the stinkin Judge said he would think about it and let them know later... I'd hate to have to live with that anticipation..


OH!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, in our house, it means Splat sprawled across BOTH pillows  Its a california king for goodness sake


 
Dang dogs...



rhbama3 said:


> doesn't give you a good vibe does it?


 
That's what I was thinkin.. But I hope not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhhhh...mush betta!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhh...mush betta!!!



tater soup goood huh?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well time for my relaxation pill!   Niters all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well time for my relaxation pill! Niters all.


 
Nite Bob. Save a couple of them pills for your buddies...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Night folks! Long day again tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> tater soup goood huh?




Absolutely...it was loaded up wiff Bacon, Butter, Heavy cream....you know, all the stuff that's really healthy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Night folks! Long day again tomorrow!!!


 Night Sis. Have a goodun..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well time for my relaxation pill!   Niters all.





SnowHunter said:


> Night folks! Long day again tomorrow!!!




 Wow...y'all turnin' in early!!! G'Nite...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wow...y'all turnin' in early!!! G'Nite...


 

I'm stayin up for the celebration..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm stayin up for the celebration..




 Which one???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Which one???


 
Wait for it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

25,000 posts...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhh...mush betta!!!


That soup would be soooo good wiff this roast beef sammich!



boneboy96 said:


> Well time for my relaxation pill!   Niters all.


Nite darlin', rest well............ keep the hankies handy!!



SnowHunter said:


> Night folks! Long day again tomorrow!!!


NIte sista, ain't far behind ya myself!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait for it!!!


youteaseyou!
Ya'll have fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 25,000 posts...









Keebs said:


> That soup would be soooo good wiff this roast beef sammich!
> 
> 
> Nite darlin', rest well............ keep the hankies handy!!
> ...




Nite Keebsy!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 25,000 posts...


  Aaaawww, congrats, Shuggums!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Woo Hoo.....I'm finally back.... got a new computer..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Woo Hoo.....I'm finally back.... got a new computer..


 
HEYYYYYYY YOUNGUN!!! So I guess that means you didn't get my PM from a week or so ago huh???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm stayin up for the celebration..



Get an invite to the Peeler family reunion?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEYYYYYYY YOUNGUN!!! So I guess that means you didn't get my PM from a week or so ago huh???




all is well, just old computer has been messed up since Oct.
Sure have missed ya'll...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Get an invite to the Peeler family reunion?


 




southwoodshunter said:


> all is well, just old computer has been messed up since Oct.
> Sure have missed ya'll...


 
Hope all has been well..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm stayin up for the celebration..





Jeff C. said:


> Which one???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait for it!!!





NCHillbilly said:


> Get an invite to the Peeler family reunion?






Keebs said:


> youteaseyou!
> Ya'll have fun!


G'night Darlin!!



southwoodshunter said:


> Woo Hoo.....I'm finally back.... got a new computer..


Welcome Back Wander!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 
I don't think I like the way you correllated that string of quotes!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

If anyone see Bbqboss,  please tell him you have not seen me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If anyone see Bbqboss, please tell him you have not seen me.


 
I'll be sure to tell him that you said for us to tell him that we have not seen you..

Oh, where've you been JLA, you missed the celebration..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel, looks like you're getting the hang of the fly-tying. What size is that beadhead?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Miguel, looks like you're getting the hang of the fly-tying. What size is that beadhead?


 
It's the size that came in the starter kit from cabela's....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 25,000 posts...



On the second Account


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

> It's the size that came in the starter kit from cabela's....



If you ever get up this way I'll put you on some native trout, some good fishing around here.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If anyone see Bbqboss,  please tell him you have not seen me.




There you are.  Have anything you need to tell me, buddy?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think I like the way you correllated that string of quotes!!!






threeleggedpigmy said:


> If anyone see Bbqboss,  please tell him you have not seen me.


Ummm.........That maybe should have been in a PM


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I like mine with lettuce and tomato, Heinz 57 and french fried potato's.........



big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer??  



rhbama3 said:


> 25 cents overnight!
> gas is 3.30 a gallon here this afternoon. Afraid we'll be over $4 by mid week.
> 
> I haven't been to facebook for a month.



yup!  was $3.19 when I went into work this morning - $3.39 when I came back out again! 



southwoodshunter said:


> Woo Hoo.....I'm finally back.... got a new computer..



Welcome back!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> On the second Account


 
Yeah I guess it's technically 50k if you count that jackwagon 60grit...LOL!!



NCHillbilly said:


> If you ever get up this way I'll put you on some native trout, some good fishing around here.


 
Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> There you are. Have anything you need to tell me, buddy?


 
He couldn't have been involved. Nobody on FB could have understood his spelling / typing..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> There you are.  Have anything you need to tell me, buddy?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ummm.........That maybe should have been in a PM


I was just sayin!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He couldn't have been involved. Nobody on FB could have understood his spelling / typing..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like a plan.



Let me know, we've got everything from big fat stockers to little native speckles and everything in between. I may go try it awhile Saturday-been craving some fresh trout. I'm afraid catch-and-release ain't in my plans this weekend.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> There you are.  Have anything you need to tell me, buddy?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ummm.........That maybe should have been in a PM





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He couldn't have been involved. Nobody on FB could have understood his spelling / typing..



See, It was not me.


----------



## Buck (Feb 24, 2011)

Who's been messing with Matty's junk!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Buck said:


> Who's been messing with Matty's junk!


 
Just had to phrase it that way din't you?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

Buck said:


> Who's been messing with Matty's junk!


I hear he is flying a new flag these days!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't ask, don't tell....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear he is flying a new flag these days!!


 
Say that in a Japanese accent................... I dare you...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Say that in a Japanese accent................... I dare you...


Not happening!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmm......Fat Boys ice cream sammich and Bud Light. Y'all got those down there in Jawga?


----------



## Buck (Feb 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear he is flying a new flag these days!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm......Fat Boys ice cream sammich and Bud Light. Y'all got those down there in Jawga?


Well we got Bud Lights!!............Growing up in Smyrna Ga. We had a Fat Boy Restaurant, but they didn't serve Ice cream Sammiches


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well we got Bud Lights!!............Growing up in Smyrna Ga. We had a Fat Boy Restaurant, but they didn't serve Ice cream Sammiches



It's a big ol' square ice cream sammich about an inch and a half thick-good stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Good news!!!!! All drivelers have now been introduced to wading in the Creek. Some deeper than others.
As of tomorrow all drivelers will graduate to CWA members. (Creek Waders Association)..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good news!!!!! All drivelers have now been introduced to wading in the Creek. Some deeper than others.
> As of tomorrow all drivelers will graduate to CWA members. (Creek Waders Association)..



That will put a smile on some faces.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

Buck said:


>






NCHillbilly said:


> It's a big ol' square ice cream sammich about an inch and a half thick-good stuff.


Sounds like it would be good with a cold Cheerwine if a Bud Light wasn't an option!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good news!!!!! All drivelers have now been introduced to wading in the Creek. Some deeper than others.
> As of tomorrow all drivelers will graduate to CWA members. (Creek Waders Association)..



Is that anything like a PSA??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2011)

night, ya'll!
Bubbette oughta be flying over Texas about now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good news!!!!! All drivelers have now been introduced to wading in the Creek. Some deeper than others.
> As of tomorrow all drivelers will graduate to CWA members. (Creek Waders Association)..



So who is the new inductee??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Is that anything like a PSA??


 
SHHHHHHHH 



rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!
> Bubbette oughta be flying over Texas about now.


Tell her to wave to W for us.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> So who is the new inductee??


 
Everyone..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Night, y'all-5 AM comes early.


----------



## Krickit (Feb 24, 2011)

Evening folks!

Can I just say I'm really bummed about WAR?  I was totally looking forward to passing out in a chair again!   
Oh and the Great Poker Debate  ....really wanted to have another one of those.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!
> Bubbette oughta be flying over Texas about now.





NCHillbilly said:


> Night, y'all-5 AM comes early.



Night Gentlemen,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Evening folks!
> 
> Can I just say I'm really bummed about WAR? I was totally looking forward to passing out in a chair again!
> Oh and the Great Poker Debate  ....really wanted to have another one of those.


 
Both of those options are still open..


----------



## Krickit (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Both of those options are still open..



Yeah....guess you're right!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everyone..






NCHillbilly said:


> Night, y'all-5 AM comes early.


Night Hillbilly!!........Same here got to be in early in the AM!!........Have to attend a forklift safety instructor class!!



Krickit said:


> Evening folks!
> 
> Can I just say I'm really bummed about WAR?  I was totally looking forward to passing out in a chair again!
> Oh and the Great Poker Debate  ....really wanted to have another one of those.


Sorry about that!!........I've had too many experiences With T' storms, and tents!!..........If there is going to be anybody there.........I might come for the day Saturday!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Hillbilly!!........Same here got to be in early in the AM!!........Have to attend a forklift safety instructor class!!
> 
> Sorry about that!!........I've had too many experiences With T' storms, and tents!!..........If there is going to be anybody there.........I might come for the day Saturday!!


 
Night Mitch.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Evening folks!
> 
> Can I just say I'm really bummed about WAR?  I was totally looking forward to passing out in a chair again!
> Oh and the Great Poker Debate  ....really wanted to have another one of those.



you can still pass out in a chair at my house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Hillbilly!!........Same here got to be in early in the AM!!........Have to attend a forklift safety instructor class!!
> 
> Sorry about that!!........I've had too many experiences With T' storms, and tents!!..........If there is going to be anybody there.........I might come for the day Saturday!!


 


BBQBOSS said:


> you can still pass out in a chair at my house.


 
Yeah, but do you have a qualifying poker??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Gentlemen,


Night Johnboy!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but do you have a qualifying poker??



several!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> several!


 The boyz got talent..


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 24, 2011)

don't make me bust dis up...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> don't make me bust dis up...


How Bigga boy are ya!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> don't make me bust dis up...



Heck no, we were hoping you would join in.   

What happening brother Greg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> don't make me bust dis up...


 
Hey Big Man, let me hold a dollah..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Big Man, let me hold a dollah..



What about ten dollahs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What about ten dollahs?


 
Going once!! Going twice!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Peeps!!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Folks.. anyone else get awaken to thundering all night?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good morning Folks.. anyone else get awaken to thundering all night?



I didn't hear any storms, but the NOAA radio went off a couple of times. Looks like it's all done here now.

Morning folks


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning everyone.   Congrats on your 25K posts MC,   you would have reached that milestone a lot sooner if DEE hadn't been deleating all his posts.      Go to the Ortho specialist for hands/wrists this morning...hopefully I'll be back with some good news, or some good meds.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.   Congrats on your 25K posts MC,   you would have reached that milestone a lot sooner if DEE hadn't been deleating all his posts.      Go to the Ortho specialist for hands/wrists this morning...hopefully I'll be back with some good news, or some good meds.



Good luck either way


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good morning Folks.. anyone else get awaken to thundering all night?



Morning HL...no thunder here, but light rain



Jranger said:


> I didn't hear any storms, but the NOAA radio went off a couple of times. Looks like it's all done here now.
> 
> Morning folks



Morning J...blowin by fast, looks like...



boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.   Congrats on your 25K posts MC,   you would have reached that milestone a lot sooner if DEE hadn't been deleating all his posts.      Go to the Ortho specialist for hands/wrists this morning...hopefully I'll be back with some good news, or some good meds.



Good luck bud!!! Hey you wanna ride this weekend


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, which one of yall took a crowbar and beat me in my sleep last night? : 

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning pooring rain here, but it ll be gone quick , gonna be a great Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning J...blowin by fast, looks like...



Mornin Jeff



SnowHunter said:


> Ok, which one of yall took a crowbar and beat me in my sleep last night? :
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin Snowy, think they got to me too...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 25, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Snowy, think they got to me too...



 nuttin some coffee won't fix 


Mornin Mud!

Gotta run to Bowdon today... lookin forward to gettin there, but dang thats a long drive!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> nuttin some coffee won't fix
> 
> 
> Mornin Mud!
> ...



Yeah, that's a haul from up your way for sure... Better get an early start. Friday traffic starts at 1:30 these days...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good morning Folks.. anyone else get awaken to thundering all night?


Good Morning 


Jranger said:


> Good luck either way


Good Morning 


Jeff C. said:


> Morning HL...no thunder here, but light rain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning 


SnowHunter said:


> Ok, which one of yall took a crowbar and beat me in my sleep last night? :
> 
> Mornin Folks!


Good Morning 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning pooring rain here, but it ll be gone quick , gonna be a great Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Good Morning 


Has anybody seen Matty Yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 25, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah, that's a haul from up your way for sure... Better get an early start. Friday traffic starts at 1:30 these days...


Oh we'll be there by 1:30. Besides... I Got drivin through Atl down pat now  Guess I should qualify for the aggressive driver award 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> ...


Mornin AJ!!  for you and Court!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok, which one of yall took a crowbar and beat me in my sleep last night? :
> 
> Mornin Folks!




Morning snowy!! Relaxxxxxx 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning pooring rain here, but it ll be gone quick , gonna be a great Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Mornin there Mud!!!



Jranger said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Snowy, think they got to me too...




Yeah....but your pain derived from pleasure



SnowHunter said:


> nuttin some coffee won't fix
> 
> 
> Mornin Mud!
> ...



Take care....


----------



## Jranger (Feb 25, 2011)

Mornin AJ


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> nuttin some coffee won't fix
> 
> 
> Mornin Mud!
> ...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Morning snowy!! Relaxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Mornin pygmy!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok it seems I left ya'll hangin last night..not sure how that happened......ish......

mornin....TGIF>>>>>


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning snowy!! Relaxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Shmoo!! 







Bitteroot said:


> Ok it seems I left ya'll hangin last night..not sure how that happened......ish......
> 
> mornin....TGIF>>>>>


Mornin Greg!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good morning Folks.. anyone else get awaken to thundering all night?




Yeah, and I was at work too . . .




boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.   Congrats on your 25K posts MC,   you would have reached that milestone a lot sooner if DEE hadn't been deleating all his posts.      Go to the Ortho specialist for hands/wrists this morning...hopefully I'll be back with some good news, or some good meds.




Be sure and share both!!




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> ...




Hiya Peckerwood!!




mudracing101 said:


> Morning yall





Moanin mudbuttracer!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok it seems I left ya'll hangin last night..not sure how that happened......ish......
> 
> mornin....TGIF>>>>>


We wonder were you got of to last night 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Peckerwood!!
> 
> :




Morning 



SnowHunter said:


> Oh we'll be there by 1:30. Besides... I Got drivin through Atl down pat now  Guess I should qualify for the aggressive driver award
> 
> Mornin AJ!!  for you and Court!!!


Thank you and will pass it    I got to feel little man last night.  Very slight but very cool.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, and I was at work too . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Uncle Creepy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok it seems I left ya'll hangin last night..not sure how that happened......ish......
> 
> mornin....TGIF>>>>>




It happens to the best of us!!! Mornin to ya..



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, and I was at work too . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin' Quackdaddy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

_*TGIF!!!*_
_* Mornin' Ya'll!! *_​


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*TGIF!!!*_
> _* Mornin' Ya'll!! *_​



X2 


Morning Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*TGIF!!!*_
> _* Mornin' Ya'll!! *_​




  Mornin Doll


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*TGIF!!!*_
> _* Mornin' Ya'll!! *_​



morning girlie its FRIDAY


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Morning Keebs


 saw where you got to feel Munchkin move..... Awsome!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Doll


  How's your knee this mornin, Chief?



mudracing101 said:


> morning girlie its FRIDAY


 Were you out & about when the rain started?!?!?  Over here the sky turned yellowish, the wind was a whippin, a little thunder then BAM, it was on & the satellite was out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> saw where you got to feel Munchkin move..... Awsome!!!!
> 
> How's your knee this mornin, Chief?
> 
> Were you out & about when the rain started?!?!?  Over here the sky turned yellowish, the wind was a whippin, a little thunder then BAM, it was on & the satellite was out!




Not bad...but I'm keepin' it well lubed 

I have a knee brace that was MizT's, don't know if I should semi-immobilize it or not. Guess I should call the Doc and inquire about it....I don't go for the MRI until next Friday


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not bad...but I'm keepin' it well lubed
> 
> I have a knee brace that was MizT's, don't know if I should semi-immobilize it or not. Guess I should call the Doc and inquire about it....I don't go for the MRI until next Friday


IMO - - if it makes it feel better, do it................


----------



## Jranger (Feb 25, 2011)

Mornin Keebs 

Morning Quacker


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin Keebs
> 
> Morning Quacker


Mornin Jason, allergies better?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> saw where you got to feel Munchkin move..... Awsome!!!!
> 
> How's your knee this mornin, Chief?
> 
> Were you out & about when the rain started?!?!?  Over here the sky turned yellowish, the wind was a whippin, a little thunder then BAM, it was on & the satellite was out!



YES, but there was no thunder. Windy , then pitch black , then rain . Its just drizzlin now, beautiful when it came thru though. Gonna be a pretty day


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> IMO - - if it makes it feel better, do it................



I walked out to the pasture with the dogs yesterday. On the way back, with every step I took I could feel a little 'POP' in that knee. First time I really noticed that....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> YES, but there was no thunder. Windy , then pitch black , then rain . Its just drizzlin now, beautiful when it came thru though. Gonna be a pretty day




Totally clear here already...it was ugly earlier this morning.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Jason, allergies better?



Yeah, they finally cleared up a lil bit...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Uncle Creepy




Watch it!!  Nicodemus almost banned you for that one !!




Jeff C. said:


> It happens to the best of us!!! Mornin to ya..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiya Jeff, give Ms Terri a pinch for me, and tell Jared I need some advice!!




Keebs said:


> _*TGIF!!!*_
> _* Mornin' Ya'll!! *_​



Hiya Babayyyyyyy!!!




Jranger said:


> Mornin Keebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> YES, but there was no thunder. Windy , then pitch black , then rain . Its just drizzlin now, beautiful when it came thru though. Gonna be a pretty day


It's Friday, it could be any kind of weather & it'll be a good day for me!!



Jeff C. said:


> I walked out to the pasture with the dogs yesterday. On the way back, with every step I took I could feel a little 'POP' in that knee. First time I really noticed that....


Hhhhmmmm........... snap, I didn't stay at a Holiday Express last night!!



Jranger said:


> Yeah, they finally cleared up a lil bit...


 good deal!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watch it!!  Nicodemus almost banned you for that one !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I need to get down there.. I bet them bass are moving to the back for the spawn down there!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Babayyyyyyy!!!


 HEELLLOooooooooooo Quackbaby!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning everyone!  What a beautiful day!  Sun is peeking through the clouds, and it's going to be near 70.  It just doesn't get any better than that.

Yesterday went really well for me.  It took 6 hrs in the courtroom, and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  What a beautiful day!  Sun is peeking through the clouds, and it's going to be near 70.  It just doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Yesterday went really well for me.  It took 6 hrs in the courtroom, and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  What a beautiful day!  Sun is peeking through the clouds, and it's going to be near 70.  It just doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Yesterday went really well for me.  It took 6 hrs in the courtroom, and I loved every minute of it.



Congrats! and good morning


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  What a beautiful day!  Sun is peeking through the clouds, and it's going to be near 70.  It just doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Yesterday went really well for me.  It took 6 hrs in the courtroom, and I loved every minute of it.


An old saying "What comes around goes around. If your really good,  you will have a ring side seat to watch it."

Good Morning.



bigox911 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watch it!!  Nicodemus almost banned you for that one !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yeah i know , he didnt  do any back reading on that one did he,


Keebs said:


> It's Friday, it could be any kind of weather & it'll be a good day for me!!
> 
> 
> Hhhhmmmm........... snap, I didn't stay at a Holiday Express last night!!
> ...



yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watch it!!  Nicodemus almost banned you for that one !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do...he's definitely 'Full of it' 



Keebs said:


> It's Friday, it could be any kind of weather & it'll be a good day for me!!
> 
> 
> Hhhhmmmm........... snap, I didn't stay at a Holiday Express last night!!
> ...



Ohhhhh OK....



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  What a beautiful day!  Sun is peeking through the clouds, and it's going to be near 70.  It just doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Yesterday went really well for me.  It took 6 hrs in the courtroom, and I loved every minute of it.



 Hope it all panned out for ya 




bigox911 said:


>




 BigO


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ohhhhh OK....


 I will reframe from giving advice on that............ I too have knee trouble (never went to the doc) from basketball practice a ~cough~ahem~a *few* years ago, when it goes to giving me trouble, I have a couple different braces I wear depending on the trouble it is giving me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

the clouds are beginning to part


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 25, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Congrats! and good morning



Morning and thanks Jeff and Keebs.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> *An old saying "What comes around goes around. If your really good,  you will have a ring side seat to watch it.*"
> 
> Good Morning.



I had the best seat in the house!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I had the best seat in the house!



When will you know the total outcome or do you know already??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> When will you know the total outcome or do you know already??



Don't know yet.  Basically, the Judge has to try and figure out what he feels the ex's income REALLY is!  I had bank statements showing the amount of deposits into his account, and the ex had to admit that he does most things in cash, hasn't filed a tax return in years, and keeps no records.  

The Judge was not happy with him at all!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Don't know yet.  Basically, the Judge has to try and figure out what he feels the ex's income REALLY is!  I had bank statements showing the amount of deposits into his account, and the ex had to admit that he does most things in cash, hasn't filed a tax return in years, and keeps no records.
> 
> The Judge was not happy with him at all!


I bet he wasn't!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

sun trying to come out!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sun trying to come out!


Yeppers! Could be a grand day at that.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeppers! Could be a grand day at that.



Heeeyyy HT!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I had the best seat in the house!


 Hi ya Fit!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

The sun is shining here, whoopyyyy, come on 5


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyy HT!!


Goooooood morning there Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Goooooood morning there Keebs.


I hope the Missus is all better now!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hope the Missus is all better now!!


Yes she is doing better by a slow process. Had some really bad steph lung infection. Never heard of before.
 So tween them hi- powered Dr's and my stuff, we done sent that demon packin'. Yep, sho did.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yes she is doing better by a slow process. Had some really bad steph lung infection. Never heard of before.
> So tween them hi- powered Dr's and my stuff, we done sent that demon packin'. Yep, sho did.


Good Deal!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sun trying to come out!


 Yeah what's up with that. the locals and the weather models lied to me..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah what's up with that. the locals and the weather models lied to me..


 it isn't *totally* out yet.................


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 25, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Fit!


 Dang, now Pe'pe done runned off the Fit. Happens every time i let him out. Funny lil feller though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it isn't *totally* out yet.................


 
The front has moved it on out quicker than it was suppose to. Now it'll be a little windy until the rain comes back in Saturday night / Sunday morning.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The front has moved it on out quicker than it was suppose to. Now it'll be a little windy until the rain comes back in Saturday night / Sunday morning.


Hi ya Spa,.....i mean M C. Good to see ya round these parts again.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Dang, now Pe'pe done runned off the Fit. Happens every time i let him out. Funny lil feller though.


And he don't *smell* one bit!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The front has moved it on out quicker than it was suppose to. Now it'll be a little windy until the rain comes back in Saturday night / Sunday morning.


Yeah, hoping to get some outside stuff done tomorrow while it's purty!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good news!!!!! All drivelers have now been introduced to wading in the Creek. Some deeper than others.
> As of tomorrow all drivelers will graduate to CWA members. (Creek Waders Association)..



At the CWA,   everyone welcome


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> At the CWA,   everyone welcome


 well get busy & let's get this one closed down!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well get busy & let's get this one closed down!



Got to warn these kind folks before you just lock the doors.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well get busy & let's get this one closed down!


 
It ain't Burger King, but we can certainly do it your way..

In 5,,,,,,,4,,,,,,,,3,,,,,,2,,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to warn these kind folks before you just lock the doors.


I dinn'it mean *right now*!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't Burger King, but we can certainly do it your way..
> 
> In 5,,,,,,,4,,,,,,,,3,,,,,,2,,,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it isn't *totally* out yet.................



The sun is burning a hole in the ground here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dinn'it mean *right now*!


 
Too late. Weathers good, it's time to wade..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dinn'it mean *right now*!



Here is directions 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=606328:biggrin2:


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.   Congrats on your 25K posts MC,   you would have reached that milestone a lot sooner if DEE hadn't been deleating all his posts.      Go to the Ortho specialist for hands/wrists this morning...hopefully I'll be back with some good news, or some good meds.


Good news is I'm going to be right handed for a bit longer.  





Jeff C. said:


> Morning HL...no thunder here, but light rain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Heck yeah, lets ride!   Have cast will ride.   


Keebs said:


> _*TGIF!!!*_
> _* Mornin' Ya'll!! *_​


  TGIF


fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  What a beautiful day!  Sun is peeking through the clouds, and it's going to be near 70.  It just doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Yesterday went really well for me.  It took 6 hrs in the courtroom, and I loved every minute of it.





fitfabandfree said:


> I had the best seat in the house!





Keebs said:


> When will you know the total outcome or do you know already??





fitfabandfree said:


> Don't know yet.  Basically, the Judge has to try and figure out what he feels the ex's income REALLY is!  I had bank statements showing the amount of deposits into his account, and the ex had to admit that he does most things in cash, hasn't filed a tax return in years, and keeps no records.
> 
> The Judge was not happy with him at all!


  

If anyone knows how to read these, it appears fine but I have a hairline fracture.  Shouldn't stop me from doing most anything as long as I take it easy and keep it immobilized when I'm trying to do anything that requires strength or support.      I'll await the findings of FishingAddict.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The sun is burning a hole in the ground here


Yep, getting that way here!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too late. Weathers good, it's time to wade..


I suuuuuuure wish I could go wadin wiff ya!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Here is directions
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=606328:biggrin2:


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good news is I'm going to be right handed for a bit longer.
> Heck yeah, lets ride!   Have cast will ride.
> 
> TGIF
> ...



 good mornin!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> good mornin!



And a HI de HO to you too neighbor!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Boneboy  you got stay off that cycle for a while.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> And a HI de HO to you too neighbor!


Didja git good druuugs?!?!  Quack told me to ask ya!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2011)

http://news.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474979095096

I wonder what kind of butt rub he used.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Boneboy  you got stay off that cycle for a while.


But..But...   I wanna ride!   


Keebs said:


> Didja git good druuugs?!?!  Quack told me to ask ya!



Nothing today but I got a script for Hydrocodon at the hospital.     Haven't had the need to take any though.   I'll save them for a rainy day!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> But..But...   I wanna ride!
> 
> 
> Nothing today but I got a script for Hydrocodon at the hospital.     Haven't had the need to take any though.   I'll save them for a rainy day!


 I'll pass the info on..................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tick Tick Tick


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Here is directions
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=606328:biggrin2:


----------

